# IVF Wales cyclers part 3



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy  and loads of  to all


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Sam - My thoughts are with you sounds you feel like i did on my first cycle  

Raven - At last!!! tell Sam I will have his watch for monday  

Pick - I still have my notes from my last cycle and this one I'll bring them on Monday if your coming. As Nic says there is a lot of form filling and I found taking your af dates and any dates you can't do (i.e. holidays) helps as your mind will go blank when you are there. In my planning appointments they have always gone through everything regardless of time.

Nic - hope your feeling better soon  

AFM- All well with the scan had a lovely new (I think) nurse called Louise, have a really good lining and all looks spot on. FET booked for Thrusday everything crossed for my little frosties.  Going to try the Gestone which I'm starting on Tuesday, mild panic when they showed me the injections but I'm sure I'll be fine ad DP going to do the actual jabbing. Nurse was lovely told me some tricks to help and even suggested the Bra for the oil. They have said see how I get on and can always change back to pesseries if I find it uncomfortable.

Hope everyone else is doing well, see you on Monday


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry haven't been on for a few days.  

Nic, congrats on your BFP    but hope you rest and feel better soon  

Sam,    .  I can't offer you much good advice but I do know it's horribly hard but like the other girls have said it does get better eventually. 

Jules, good news on your scan

Ravan, woo hoo for your AF!

I'm getting a bit fed up waiting for AF.  I think my cycle is about day 35 now and no sign of it.  When it eventually arrives I have to phone up and see if they can fit me in for IUI - but only 5 per week.  So I guess if AF arrives over weekend that would be ideal.  Miriam, I may need the bush again, lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jules so pleased your lining is being good for you. gestone is fine honest honest honest....watch my vid hun or get your dh too

laura hope af turns up soon, have you tried the tricks, white trousers, best knickers and sex of course


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Sam, I really feel for you and completely understand about not wanting to face people. Big hugs to you   and I'm still keeping everything crossed for tomorrow

Nic, hope you are managing to keep the OHSS under control and can get to properly enjoy your fab news

Jules, glad your scan went well, - ET next week? best of luck  . 

Helen, hope you have a fab weekend in Pembrokeshire, I live here and have no idea where Merrion is!

Ravan, glad af has arrived for you, good luck for scan on Wed

Pix, hope the bush works its magic for you too - good luck for your app with Mr G

Big hello to everyone else, hope you all have a lovely weekend. Weather is fab here after a bit of snow but have to go to work this afternoon boo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

i have no idea where merrion is either lol


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Morning all

Did a cheapie test this morning and as expected it was a BFN - haven't told DH. Will be a bit annoying to pee on my £6 CB digital tomorrow but then at least we can both acknowledge that this hasn't worked and move on. Don't know how I'm going to deal with telling my parents and facing everyone else's disappointment too, but know that I'll get there... eventually.
Thanks for all your support ladies - it has really helped  
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam i am so sorry and i know how your feeling right now. you will get a mixture of feelings in the coming days/weeks and please know we are all here for you. telling people will be hard but they love you and will also be there for you, this is one time when you need the support of your loved ones.

i wish i could give you a big hug


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Sam - how are you today? Hope you are ok. So sorry that it didnt work this time for you. I can totally understand how you have been feeling. I hope that you and DH take time together so deal with this and then decided on what to do next. Time does make things easier.   

Raven - so glad AF is here, after she has visited Pix she can come here  

Kar - how is baby doing, not long now bet you are so excited. See you on Monday

Nic - hope you are ok and the ohss is not giving you too much grief.

Sarah - have a fun day in work - hope the day doesnt drag for you

Jules - bet you cannot wait until Thursday, bet you are so excited.

Laura - any sigh of AF yet, she is being a pain for everyone at the moment. Never there when you want her too. Hope she turns up soon for you

Pix, how are you doing? Will see you on Monday for  a catch up

Well the gp prescribed me the clexane and steroids so I am now all ready for tx now.   that af turns up promptly next week and then the count down will be on.

See you all on Monday xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar great news your gp is prescribing the clexane and steriods


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Sam - sorry to hear about your BFN  . I hope that you get a lot of support from friends and family to cope with it all (and from us of course!). Big hugs from me  .


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam sorry to hear about your bfn, just sending you hugs and lots of them hun    

Sugar glad dr has prescribed drugs for you, at least it keeps the bill down hun.  Hope af plays ball

Ravan fab af has arrived and scan is booked

Pix and laura hope af arrives soon, ask miriam to get bush out again

Jules woohoo for fet

Hi to everyone else

Kara i think Merrion is by carmarthen somewhere, maybe just on the borders of pembs


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello everyone just marking the new thread.
Sam I am so sorry to here your news, I can't imagine how you are feeling but my heart goes out to you.  I know you are worried about telling parents etc but try and think about your own feelings as I am sure they will only be worried about you and DH.
I can't make it Monday work has been dreadful over the last week.  Wont bore you with it but we had a new server and lost a few days work so unfortunately playing catch up at the mo.
xxxxxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sam, just want to send you a great big hug  . Take care of yourselves, we are all here for you x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

So sorry Sam,sending big hugs to you and your husband


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

New list ladies can you update or add if I've missed anything. 

Good luck everyone.  


Jule..................waiting
Queenie...........waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Mel..................e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............treatment  starts 19th march
Sugar..............e/c 19th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Jules...............FET 25th Feb
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Helen.............planning 25th Feb
Pix.................planning 1st March
JK1.................planning 9th March
Pick................e/c April 19th


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh Sam I am so sorry, take care


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

New list ladies can you update or add if I've missed anything.

Good luck everyone.

Jule..................waiting
Queenie...........waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Mel..................e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............treatment starts 19th march
Sugar..............e/c 19th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Jules...............FET 25th Feb
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Helen.............planning 25th Feb
Pix.................planning 1st March hmm really need to get around to cancelling it, but has been my safety blanket!
JK1.................planning 9th March
Pick................e/c April 19th


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sam i am so sorry. sending hug   to you and dh.javascript:void(0);


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sam, so sorry to hear your news, got my BFN about 6 weeks ago so its still quite fresh and I know exactly how you are feeling   xx

Hi eveyone else hope you are all having a good weekend -I had to work today as have so much on which is pants but looking forward to a run across the barrarge at Penarth with DH and the dog followed by some clothes shopping in Cardiff  and then an afternoon of catching up on my tv that i missed in the week - Bliss!!

Jo xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sam I'm so sorry sending you big  .  Take care.


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Sam so very sorry about your BFN - time will make thing better I promise. I couldn't face anyone after my last cycle and ignored all  calls form my family they were also hurting by being shut out when all they wanted to do was be there for us.

Jules - glad your scan went well - fingers crossed for thursday. I found the gestone better than the pessaries as I couldn't get on with them at all. It will be gestone all the way for me. Hope it is working for you


Raven really glad af finally came

Nic hope your OHSS has calmed down

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all well

Fancied a glass of wine last night for the 1st time. I stopped drinking sept last year with the exception of the christmas period when I was drunk more than I was sober !!! I was sooo tempted to have a small glass but the paranoia took over and U had another friut tea instead lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Mel can't remember the brand but you can get a black grape juice and it is like drinking a glass of red maybe that would help! Put it in a wine glass and sip away lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry sam hope you are ok bfns are ****e doesnt mean it wont work in future tho  pix and laura will do af dance tomorrow i promise


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thankyou Miriam


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

New list ladies can you update or add if I've missed anything. 

Good luck everyone.  


Jule..................waiting
Queenie...........waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Mel..................e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............treatment  starts 19th march
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Jules...............FET 25th Feb
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Helen.............planning 25th Feb
Pix.................planning 1st March hmm really need to get around to cancelling it, but has been my safety blanket!
JK1.................planning 9th March
Pick................e/c April 19th

The list is looking busy now. I have amended my dates as Raven had bumped me on a week lol. Dont fancy an extra weeks wait


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all, how is everyone. Hope you all had a good weekend.

Sam - how are you doing? It is so tough when it doesnt work but try and stay positive and when you call the clinic you will have another date to focus on. I need to know what my next step is and then I feel better knowing that I am moving forward. Give yourself plenty of time to grieve and look after yourself.

Pick - sorry to hear work has been a nightmare. Hope it settles down soon.

Pix - any sign of AF yet? Hope you dont have to wait too much longer

Raven - hows Sam, not long till your scan, bet you are so excited. See you tomorrow

Everyone else hope you all doing ok and have enjoyed your weekend.

I went out to a Thai restaurant last night and it was fabulous. The food was absolutely delicious. Dnt know why we dont go there more often. Got a little bitof a hangover this morning thoug


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Morning All

Can't thank you enough for all your kind words and hugs  - ladies you're a special bunch and I'm so glad I know you.

Did the clearblue digital test this morning (about 6am) and it said 'Not pregnant' - to that I would add 'Not surprised' told DH and we both went back to sleep - no fuss, no tears (think I did most of those yesterday, but sure there are a few more to come). Still have to get over the hurdle of speaking to family and friends but DH told my parents and his parents yesterday so shouldn't be so bad now. Coming to terms with it not working on the first couple of days is the worst! I know we've got a lot to be thankful for so don't think it'll take too long for us to pick ourselves up. 

Making a runny boiled egg for breakfast! and have a bottle of wine chilling in the fridge for tonight - DH and I gave up alcohol in October (apart from a bottle we shared on xmas day) so we'll probably be quite tipsy later  

Looking forward to calling clinic tomorrow to get next date.

xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Sam, I'm sure your friends and family will be there for you and give you the support you need to help get through this. Sounds like you have a positive plan which is great, hope you are able to get a follow up or treatment planning app soon as then you'll have something to focus on. In the meantime, its good to treat yourselves and have some special time with each other. Bottle of wine sounds like a good plan for tonight x

Sugar, sounds like you had a lovely night, thai food is so yummy.

Hope af arrives soon for all you ladies still waiting

Well, DIY, housework and food shopping for me today, I know how to live it up... 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Just adding my planned EC dates. Good luck everyone x

Jule..................waiting
Queenie...........waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Mel..................e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Jules...............FET 25th Feb
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Helen.............planning 25th Feb
Pix.................planning 1st March hmm really need to get around to cancelling it, but has been my safety blanket!
JK1.................planning 9th March
Pick................e/c April 19th


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam i think having something to work towards certainly helps thats assuming your ready to make that step. its the only thing that helped me get over all my bfn's oh and wine

sarah have a glass for me

sugar nice to see your enjoying your free time


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sam - i totally agree that once you book your follow up appointment it gives you something else to focus on - enjoy your wine tonight hope you and DH are ok xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam so sorry honey, yeah i agree with the others get straight back in there hun and good luck


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sam     

Hope everyone is ok?  Still no AF for me and I thought I'd tried all the tricks! Even did preg test yesterday just in case (what are we FF's like with tests, lol) of course BFN.  Would be very convenient if AF arrived today but no sign whatsoever    I've tried not to count cycle days lately so I'm not 100% sure how long this one is but I think around 37/38 days ish.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh laura what a pain, have your cycle always been a little long? think miriam needs to get her bush out again


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeh, my cycles have been quite irregular since we started ttc.  But I had thought the last few months it was reasonably regular.  Now I want AF it's all gone up the spout again, typical.  Never mind, I am just keen to go with IUI this month and best chance of getting in is if AF arrives at weekend as they only take 5 per week at the moment.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats such a pain only 5 per week, have you thought about asking for something to bring it on?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm back, had a lovely weekend with dh, shame it has to end.
Kara, Sarah - Merrion is near to St Govans, right by the firing range.

Sam -   to you, Hope you are ok.

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend.
H


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Helen hope you had a good time.

OMG you were only a few miles from me hun, you could have popped in for a coffee lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

helen i did google it, its near castle martin. its lovely over there and you have had fab weather, i wasnt far from there today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought it was near St Davids, having a brain malfunction lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

ah by Bosherson - it's so lovely there, glad you had a good time Helen!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I failed geography in school lol


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

If only I'd known Mimi, would have loved a coffee.lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope it works laura and pix


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning ladies hope all is well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

sam hope you manage to get a date to work towards today

how is everyone else?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hope you're all enjoying a fab meet as I type this...

Jule..................waiting
Queenie...........waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Mel..................e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............treatment  starts 19th march
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Jules...............FET 25th Feb
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Helen.............planning 25th Feb
Pix.................planning 1st March hmm really need to get around to cancelling it, but has been my safety blanket!
JK1.................planning 9th March
Pick................e/c April 19th
Sam76............follow up 30th March 

Have updated my status (think date is right, should have letter to confirm it soon)... another date to work towards  
x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Glad you got another date and that it's so soon!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

Was great to see you, albeit for a short time. Hopefully will be able to stay longer next time.

Sam - so glad you have a date for your FU, its not too long to wait either. I hope you get some answers and then you can move forward towards your next goal. Hope you and dh are ok


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sam, great that you have an appointment arranged to work towards.  Hope you're feeling ok.

Miriam, brilliant bush thanks very much    Hasn't worked yet but hopefully tomorrow maybe.

Pix, did the bush work for you?

Hope all are ok?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep hope it works its magic tonight laura   sam thats good getting a follow so quick hope you are ok


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad that you have got an appointment sorted San  

I started spotting yest Laura and will be in full flow by tomorrow, so thanks Miriam


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh good i like it when the bush works   how was meet pix did you all manage to get seated to eat ?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

meet was great Miriam, but you and Maia were missed   With a little arrangement of the tables we were able to sit in the restaurant


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sam great news about your FU hope you get some answers and new dates to work towards  

Great to see new faces yesterday  

Sugar Im going to tie you to a table next time,then you cant leave early!  

Hope everyone is well today.

2 days Jule


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar really sorry i didn't say goodbye to you, how rude of me lol.  Try and stay next time for food it is really fun


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi to everyone, it was lovely seeing you all yesterday.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi all hope you are all well.

Raven - hope all goes to plan tomoz, don't forget to blow some dust upstairs for me, 

Helen - good luck for Thursday hope you get a date soon.

Sam - Good news on the Appointment fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long.

AFM - start the Gestone tonight, a bit scared but am sure it'll be fine 

 to all


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I will try my very best to stay later next time. There wasn't enough tine to chat to you all. Evenings can be a nightmare with child care but will bring her with me next time and will stay. 

Michelle don't worry u don't think I got to say bye to many tbh, we need another meet soon so I can catch up properly lol. 

Kar how you doing. Bump looking really good. Will pm you later when I get home

pix lively to see you and to catch up, only two more sleeps till apt. 

Queenie glad you are keeping well, did dr g phone? Keep nagging till you get an answer. 

Jules good luck with the gestone? When will they defrost your embryo? Only two sleeps for you too

Taffy great to see you and pics of you gorgeous baby. 

To everyone else hope you are all doing ok and having a good week. I think af is on her way, have horrid pains today.Must be miriam getting her bush out so much bringing the witch for an early visit.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya ladies

sugar look forward to your pm hun

jule good luck with your first gestone, its fine honest

how is everyone else?

sam thinking of you hunni


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening

Last post was from phone while in work and forgot to say Raven good luck for scan tomorrow. 

 to all


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jules good luck with the gestone  

Ravan, loads of luck for scan tomorrow

Pix, great that AF on her way.  No signs for me yet.  Am going to re-look at the bush to see if that helps lol.

Sounds like I missed a great meet.  One of these days I'll make it to meet up with you all.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just a quickie from me to say I'm doing ok. First day back at work and got through it ok. Fell apart a bit when I got home though but better again now (I'm like a bl**dy yo-yo). Have had letter stating 30th March  - was thinking I must have made a mistake because it is so soon but very happy that it's been confirmed so at least we're on the road again.

For those taking other things in addition to the normal downregging and stimming drugs (things like clexane and steriods - is it prednisolone?) just wondered what they've been prescribed for (if you don't mind me being a nosey mare). I know i should just wait for follow-up but wondering all the time if there's anything else we can do or that they can give us    Thinking I'll go back to Whitchurch for some acupunture when I know what's what. DH not of the opinion that it'll necessarily do any good but also doesn't mind me trying since it can't do any harm. Did go  a few times last year between 2 laps but thought the second lap would do the trick for tx so didn't go back for more acupuncture.

This is turning out not be a quickie after all...    

Miriam - wish I'd looked away instead of giggling at your bush! (both of them)   is here with a vengence  - not that I think it's your fault fro a moment - I should have known the consequences but couldn't tear eyes away!

Queenie - any news from Mr G?
Jules - all the best for the gestone - I did it (well DH did) and it was fine  
Laura - def try the bush again!
Ravan - all the best for your scan

Evening Kara, Pix, Sugar, Mimi and all xxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sam glad you've got a date to work to.  

Laura if you have problems getting to the meets,I can always pick you up,I'm in cardiff too.

Not sure what to expect tomorrow,if anything,but I'll let you know when I get back   
thanks again for the monitor mimi....I have researched and now know how to use it lol Tests for it should be here tomorrow  

evening all,just a quick got to put my Sam too bed.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Ravan
Jules, hope the gestone jab goes ok
Sam, great to hear your appointment has been confirmed and well done for getting through your first day back  

Pooped now after all that driving yesterday, but really glad I made it to see you all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura any sign of af?

ravan tons of luck with your scan.

sugar will reply to your pm asap

hiya sarah, im shattered too, lovely to meet you

sam being like a yoyo is totally normal and very much allowed. steriods are used by the clinic when they do assisted hatching because the zona (shell) has a little hole in it and because that embryo has been put back in the uterus earlier than what would happen in natural the steriods are used to hide the embryo from the immune system, they use 5mg of prednisone. i personally took 20mg of prednisone due to diagnosie uNK cells in my uterus. clexane i used to help prevent miscarriage. have you consider or are you taking high dose omega 3 fish oils? their is research out there about these helping prevent inflammation aka endo! could be worth a shot, i took them and still do, on one lap i had a small amount of endo next lap it was gone!!!! im sure you will have alot of questions to ask clinic and making blastocyst is a postive thing because now you know you can, clinic would have also learnt alot about your body and how your ovaries respond.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all

Sarah - did you arrive just as everyone was sitting down to eat? Think I was leaving just as you were arriving (I have the worst memory in the universe   ) Glad you enjoyed the meet.

Raven - how is sam doing? he is growing so much. I told em she could come next time and was really excited at the thought of looking after sam   getting in plenty of practice  

Sam - Glad your first day back was ok, the next few weeks will be full of ups and downs. I am about to start tx 3 and I go from being excited to petrified to laughing then crying in a matter of hours. All part of the rollercoaster of tx I guess. My 2nd tx all I had was gestone and I had a BFN but this time I am having AH, Steroids, Clexane and Gestone. Have even thought about some extra oestrogen support after et too. The steroids are 5mg starting at ec and you have those with AH anyway and the clexane is 20mg once a day from ec too. The clexane is similar to asprin I think and I believe it helps implantation as it thins the blood. You will probably get more info on here than from the clinic. All of the extras are new to me so even though its a long waffly post it probalby doesnt have that much info in  . I took a huge list of questions with me for my planning and basically ran though them all and got told we could try so much more - I did feel I had to ask for them rather than being offered though. Hope your apt comes round soon. 

I need to book some accu soon too, I have really missed it. 

Hope everyone has had a lovely evening


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi sugar and Kara - your responses to sam has really helped me too - i'm going to ask about all the extra things we could have this time round on Thursday - we had AH and steroids last time so need to know what else is out there that we can try.

Spoke to DH this morning about how many more times we'll go through this before we look at other options (the only one being adopting!) and whilst i'm starting to think 3 or 4 is enough to go through he is thinking more than that - i think you've inspired us Kara - it can happen!!

Sam hope you are ok - so glad you got your follow up so quickly - we've had to wait nearly 2 months so you've done really well - once you feel a little better about things you can start to focus on your next cycle xx

Hope everyone else is ok - can't keep up with where everyone is! 

jo xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, nice to see this thread is busy tonight.  

Ravan, thanks for the kind offer of a lift.  The problem I have is work and getting out to come to meet.  Also we go to MIL's every Monday for dinner which is sometimes difficult to get out of. 

Kara, no sign of AF whatsoever.  I'm gonna take another look at Miriam's bush ( ) and have also bought some first response tests today in boots (BOGOF) as that usually does the trick, lol.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan good luck for your scan tomorrow

Sam lovely to hear from you

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you again to a special and lovely bunch   - you always make me feel like smiling no matter how low i feel.
Will def have a big list of questions - got DH on the case researching stuff too!

Kara - will def look into the fish oils - i'm guessing there are different sorts (different from cod liver oil?) would you recommend anywhere in particular to get them? chemist or health food shop? also where did you have the test for NK cells done? sorry..questions, questions questions... I can be a right pain in the **** !

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam this is what i use

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-High-Strength-1000mg-Fish-Oil-Capsules-30_16007/

some say use parmcentical grade omega 3 such as eskimo oils but boots told me this are of that grade most of the time yet cant advertise as that because its not 100% of the time, its the epa and the dha content thats important.

i went to liverpool for an lining biospy for my uNK cells

http://www.squidoo.com/fishoilandinflammation

there is a little info on this link and there is lots and lots out there and its very good for you too

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw sam your not a pain in the **** at all


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks kara - you're a star x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your more than welcome hun, i use to have loads of saved links on this very subject but my old laptop is knackered


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jk1 said:


> Hi sugar and Kara - your responses to sam has really helped me too - i'm going to ask about all the extra things we could have this time round on Thursday - we had AH and steroids last time so need to know what else is out there that we can try.
> 
> Spoke to DH this morning about how many more times we'll go through this before we look at other options (the only one being adopting!) and whilst i'm starting to think 3 or 4 is enough to go through he is thinking more than that - i think you've inspired us Kara - it can happen!!
> 
> ...


jo im sorry i missed your post last night, im glad you and your dh spoke and its great to hear your not ready to stop treatment and yep it certainly can happen. stay strong girl and ask lots of questions at your follow up

morning everyone else, am i the early bird or what lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning early bird, what you doing up at that time - practicing for when the baby arrives is it  

jk and Sam - glad the info helped. I know Kara is the IVF guru on here but I found that by talking to lots of people and hearing their experiences has helped me to get my own mind straight about whati need to do. I found this sight much more helpful regarding tx than the clinic. It's like trying to get blood out if a stone there. When you go armed with info you seem to have a much more productive apt I find. 

Jk I know what you mean about when to explore other options but I think you will know when the time comes what your next step should be. We must do what we can so there are no regrets. 

Good luck girlies xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Morning everyone. 

Sugar, yes it was me who arrived just as you were leaving - look forward to chatting more at the next meet

Jo, good luck for your appointment, you're right - you do get more info on here! I asked about ah at my planning meeting and it was kind of dismissed, but I am going to ring today and ask again as it has been bugging me.

Thanks for the tip about fish oils Kara, I'll have a go at anything.

Laura, hope af arrives for you soon.

Well, I spoke with dh about the acupuncturists suggestion that we wait for 3 months before next Tx so she can work her magic. He's keen to go ahead as planned as we'd already decided that if this round doesn't work then we would try acupuncture and tcm whilst waiting for our NHS go. In the meantime, we'll carry on with the acupuncture in the run up to this tx as it can only help. He's going to see her on Tuesday so he can see what he thinks properly then.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning ladies hope everyone is ok

Ravan how did your scan go yesterday

Sarah hope you are well

Sam glad appointment came through so soon thats fab

Hi to everyone else and good luck for appointments and everything


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar i havent seen that time for ages lol

sarah try not to worry, evidence wise acupuncture before et is the most important part

ravan what time is your scan?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Theres me jumping the gun with scan dates.  Good luck for today ravan


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule how did your first gestone go?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

mimi you have pregnancy brain  

Kara it was at 9.15,but you already know the score  

I have to go back on tuesday at 9am,coz it was too early to tell.Because I have pco I had 10-12 follies on each side all ranging from 2mm-7mm.So Tuesday will be day 12! And they want me to start ovulation sticks sunday,day 10....but after listening to others on here I'm going to start monitoring on friday,day 8 lol

At least I know that my lining is nice and thin,oh and my bmi is 20! I'm healthier now than before I had Sam   I find that hard to believe  

Hope everyone is well.

Jules how you feeling about tomorrow?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan i know i thought it was thursday, off my f*cking head honestly

Glad everything ok with you hun, i know nothing of ovulation sticks and stuff.  So you start testing when you think hun.  Hows that beautiful handsome pants of yours, he is a delight


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

hes good.Had the clinic in stitches with his little waddle and waving.One of the girls took him out of the room so I could scan in peace,when I came out he was surrounded by women and laughing his head off....he's so NOT shy lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

BMI on 20 told you your **** was skinny lol

yeah go from friday i would, you dont wana miss it lol

aww sam he is such a ladies man


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats great, he is such a little man isn't he. I do look forward to the meets to see how the babys are all developing with their own personalities.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey ravan did you plant something in my coat on monday? lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

dont think so,Sam may have lol what you got?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ahh sam is giving you pressies kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a knife lol next time can you make it a spoon lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah bless him, Ravan your teaching him well lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Raven - glad scan went well this morning. I must have passed you in reception as I was coming out at around 9.15am!
Jules - good luck for FET. Is it tomorrow? Trying to keep up!
Sam - Going back to work must have been difficult for you. I think it's completely natural for your emotions to be yo-yoing at the moment. You just need to deal with it in your own way and not worry about other people. You are number 1 priority!! (oh, and DH maybe...  ). 

Hi to everyone else!! xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara you already have the spoons!   Naughty Sam  

Thanks a shame Nic,would have been good to say hi.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Julespenfold good luck for tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic hows the ohss?

lol i need more spoons lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix good luck for your appointment tomorrow and have a lovely time away

jules good luck for the big thaw and i hope the gestone is ok for you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

raven glad app went well today,

nic hope you start to feel better soon

pix all the best for app tomorrow

jules hope the thaw goes well and good luck for transfer

sam hope you are looking after yourself.

hi to everyone else.

just a quick post off me as need to get tea cooked.

had a message off dr g on my mobile ( he rang whilst i was driving and there was no where to pull over!!!) lap is £3044.00 privately so will def not be going for it. so looks like i will have to play the waiting game now   can't believe how much it is. if it had been around the 2000 mark i would have paid for it but that is far too much its another icsi go.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hun i am sorry the lap is so expensive, try and keep your chin up and remember every day is a day closer, waiting sucks


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello All

Just wanted to quickly say glad scan went well for you Raven and Jules hope all goes well for you tomorrow - will be thinking of you

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Queenie - sorry to hear you're playing the waiting game hun. In a fortnight it'll be 6 months since my lap - can hardly believe it - that time has flown by (apart from the 2ww   ) although it seems like it'll never come around, the clock keeps ticking and brings you closer to your lap with every tick (and tock)  

Kara - got 3 bottles of high strength fish oils today (buy 2 get one free in Boots) and have knocked back my first one. They are big buggers tho - reminded me of the glycerin suppository i had - did wonder for a mo what i should do with it  

DH is waiting for me so must dash... xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw Queenie, that is a chunk and like you say the cost of an ICSI   I hope a cancellation comes up for you  

Ha Sam you made me laugh with your fish oils   They are a bit on the horse side! Good to see that you are taking steps to move forward.

Hope they are able to see whats what on Tues Raven, better that it was too early than too late.

Good luck for tomorrow Jules, I'll be long gone by the time you get there.

Any signs of wicked AF Laura?

Can't wait for tomorrow, questions are done, thank you all for the well wishes. Just got to pack dogs stuff now   I hate leaving them in kennels and hardly ever do and won't go for more than a few days but hard to leave my little babies!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

Raven - sam sure is a charmer. I think he is defo a ladies man. I would start on the pee sticks early and then you know you wont miss it. Good luck for you next scan.

Jules - good luck for fet tomorrow.   that the thaw goes well and you are pupo tomorrow. 

Queenie - what  a lot of money for a lap, i am not surprised you are going to wait. I would rather have an extra tx than the lap. Got my fingers crossed that the wait isnt too long for you.

Pix - good luck with mr g tomorrow, hope you get some answers

Well AF is here - 2 days early woohoo. lets hope she arrives ontime next month then we can start tx early


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Sugar, yay early start for tx would be great


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

all the best for tomorrow Pix and Jules  
xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Queenie, sorry that the lap is so expensive, fingers crossed you will get a cancellation  

Jules, Pix pob lwc for tomorrow (guess who went to welsh class tonight  )

Have a good weekend away Pix, glad af has arrived for you Sugar, few more days for me and she'll be here, then it is 21 days and counting...

Hello Sam, hope you are doing ok


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Sam. Da Iawn Sarah, diolch yn fawr!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

unfortunately i dont know a word of welsh   raven glad scan was ok had to laugh at sam attracting a crowd at clinic   pix good luck for your appointment and have a lovely time away im sure your doggies will be fine it is hard leaving them tho   sam glad you figured out what to do with your fish oil capsule   jules wishing you lots and lots of luck for the thaw and transfer


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry Miriam, Pix was just saying thank you for my good luck wishes. I'm still pretty rubbish at welsh, after several years of classes I can't string a sentence together. I can at least now understand what dh is talking about with his mates though!

Off to work soon, hope everyone has a good day and best wishes to JulesP


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Good luck today pix and jules.

Im going to take welsh lessons when I move,as Andy wants Sam to go to a welsh school.
Keep practicing Sarah,you can help teach Sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

jule best of luck for today, i know how nerve racking it is waiting for that call

pix im sure your doggies will miss you too hun

sarah well done you on your welsh classes

ravan hope you move nearer to me lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

would love to live nearer you Kara....I'm looking. 

wonder how Jules is?I hate not knowing,hope everything is going well for her and both frosties defrost.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah hope jule is there now

so tomorrow you will start testing for the surge?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo i hope your FU went well and you have a plan


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yep start tomorrow  

Hope everything went well today Jules and pix.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

very quiet here today


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Apologies for not being on before had a few days at work followed by a couple of late nights. 

Thanks for all your good luck wishes all went well and have two on board   test date of 13th. 

Decided to go back on Pesseries for the next two weeks as dp is away for some of it and really struggled to do the Gestone without him, Grace said I can flip bak to Gestone if I want later.

Queenie - Glad you got a phone call back at last shame, it wasn't better news fingers crossed for a cancellation.

Pix & Helen - Hope your appointments went well today.

Raven - Good luck with your testing and for Tues

Sarah - well done on the Welsh I'm fairly rubbish with languages but can follow bits of conversation, really put to shame when my youngest nephew can sit and count in Welsh and english (he's only two!).

Mel - is your et still due for Monday? are you excited yet?

Mimi - Was your scan today too? hope it went OK today and you have a better pic x

 to all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay thats wonderful news, well done on being PUPO, hope the bum bullets dont cause you too many problems, try front door at night and back in the morning that seemed to help me

you got any pics of your embryos?


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks will try that, yer DP took a pic of them on his phone and have scan picture and this time I know where they were put.

Have a 5 cell and 4 cell onboard they said that the 5 cell was already developing further so all fingers crossed.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

woo hoo sounds brill

post a pic up hun. so do you plan on a little rest now?


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Yay Jules - glad your FET went well!!!   I use the pessaries - you get used to them after a while.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks nic,

Got until Monday off, told dp I am doing nought all weekend and have stocked the fridge and cupbaords with goodies and got a selection of DVD's (just watched twilight). Spending the day with my friend tomoz chilling at her house while the kids are all in school. Dp has popped out for a bit and brining chinese home for tea, yum.

Will try and get pic off dp's phone, how do I post pics on here? is it he same as other sites load the pic to photobucket and then post link?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah hun use photobucket

umm chinese sounds lovely, i havent had a take away for ages now


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool will post up later, we have been good not having takeaways since xmas so this is a definate treat


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

well done jules. Ive got my fingers crossed for you. My FET ended up being the ONLY time I had a + after 5 previous cycles and I am now 25 weeks pregnant so best of luck.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jules that is fab news congrats on being pupo.

pix hope app went well and that you have a lovely few days away.

hi to everyone, thanks for you messages. feeling ok today about waiting although i did think about doing iui. think i am entitiled to two nhs iui, not sure if it is worth trying it as we have icsi.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie glad you feel better about the wait, keep pestering hun and you might go in sooner

Jules so pleased you have 2 on board, i've got everything crossed for you


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wishing you lots of luck and sticky vibes jules       queenie i think if you are entitled to the iui i would definetly use it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie im glad your feeling a little better today, not sure about the iui could just cause you more stress and are you entitled to any give you have male factor...you must do what you feel is best for you both. i remember how hard i found that wait at times


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm not sure if i am entitled or not i know it was mentioned to me that as i was only entitled to 2 as i live in monmouthshire. i would have to speak to someone at clinic to find out. i just feel that i would be doing something and not just wasting the next 6 months, at the moment it is just an idea don't know if i would do it or not just one of the many things running around my head.


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yay Jules really glad you are not PUPO - really hope your 2 babies stick and you get that sought after BFP !!! I have my 2nd scan on monday and i'm hoping they will say I can go in thursday or friday next week. Am not excited as i'm so scared that they will not thaw.

Queenie so sorry the lap is so expensive - hope you get a cancellation


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations on being PUPO jules, hope the next 16 days fly by for you.

How is everyone tonight? Hope everyone is doing ok. Well I had another totally ****e day in work again. So many closed door meetings between the boss and the managers (if you can call them that) and the other two women in the office. The tension in the office is unbearable - I actually felt sick most of the day. Me and the only other sane normal person in the office are going to speak to our manager tomorrow about the situation. I hate going to work in the office at the moment, would rather work at home. Hopefully something will be resolved tomorrow. Not sure how much longer things can go on the way they are without something huge happening. There are only 7 full time people and one part time person who works in the office so its not as if you can ignore any issues. I hope it gets better as I dont want to be stressed out over tx, its bad enough when everything else is going ok


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just a quicky as of to bed....yahoo!!!! Well done Jules,great news,so glad it all went well for you.Hope the 2ww flys by!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh sugar hope it gets sorted tomorrow must be so stressfull   mel they have real good sucess rates thawing the embies but i only had the 1 so was pooping it lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

well done Jules!  Sugar, hope work improves you should def talk to your manager about it as you don't have to put up with that kind of atmosphere.


Hope everyone else is ok? Sorry it's a quick post.

Queenie


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Yay congrats jules
queenie dr g said that at the mo he is running at four months with the list so I hope that although u are down for aug at the mo you may hear sooner

thanks All for your luck he hopes to free up my ovary poss uterus too and get rid of poss endo soz for bad typing sat in hotel using iPod

hugs sugar


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats on being pupo Jules, sending you lots of    

Sugar, sorry work is so cr*p for you at the moment, really hope things get sorted soon

Pix, good news on your appointment - have a fab weekend, hope that also means good news for you Queenie about the waiting list

Good luck for your scan Mel

Ravan, I reckon I can just about do toddler welsh lol!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats great news pix hope it is only 4 months   i wondered how you were posting!


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats Jules on being PUPO.  That's fab news.

AFM - no news, work has calmed down a bit.  Less than 2 weeks to go now until our pre treatment consultation on the 11 MArch.  I am guessing that they will just give us all of the drugs etc and tell us what we need to do.  Sorry for asking this is our first go at ICSI.x

Hello th everyone.xxxx


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Woohoo Jules 2 on board, thats great hun.  Sending lots of sticky vibes your way.

Pix -Glad your appointment went well. Hope you have a lovely weekend.

Our appointment went really well. Have to have my smear test updated and had bloods done with Louise who was lovely.  I will be having my scan on 12th April and probably start injections on 21st April (if my cycles behave themselves!)
Soooooo excited now cos April is only round the corner.

Good morning everyone else, hope you all have a lovely weekend.
x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Helen - glad your appt went well. Not long now til you can start treatment - YAY!! Louise is lovely.

Pick - not long for you either. Yes, they will give you the drugs and needles on 11th March and show you how to do the injections. I had to watch through one eye (as if that makes it less squeamish!!)

Sugar - what a shame about work, especially when you are trying to prepare yourself for more tx. I really hope things get settled down so that you can concentrate on getting a BFP! 

Jules - hope 2ww is not driving you mad already! I found it ridiculously hard not to symptom-spot, but like others said, you really can't tell until you take the test. Hope you get plenty of time to rest and chill out.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Sugar - i hope work gets better for you - its horrible when you have to go in everyday when there is an atmosphere xx

Jules - congrats - I have my fingers crossed for you and hope the 2ww isn't too bad!!

Nic - hope you are feeling better after your OHSS and are staring to enjoy being pregnant!!

Sam - hope you are ok 

Well we had our follow up yesterday with JE and a student (we always seem to have students there at the same time!).

She said that she didn't have any magic answers to what we could do next but that we were eligible for another NHS go - the only thing is that they still haven't had confirmation from the welsh assembly that the funding is in place and so they can't book anyone in for it yet.  I think she said they would find out in March then would send out some questionnaires and then the older ladies would be prioritised (which is fair enough) so even though we have a planning appointment booked on the 9th March I don't think we'll be able to do anything.

From what she said it would be after the summer before we can have our next go.  Its a little frustrating because we can't have a private goes inbetween as we'll not be allowed another NHS go if we do but can't complain as we may never of had a second go on the NHS if it wasn't for Kara and co!!  DH thinks its worth taking a bit of a break anyway esp as my work is really stressful at the moment, hopefully things will have calmed down before our next cycle.

I was a little surprised as she said that they would try short protocol as i don't respond that well until i questioned our first cycle where we had long protocol - last time we were told that we only had about 5 out of 16 mature eggs on that cycle but it turns out that we had about 11 mature eggs and that they were looking at the wrong part of the sheet!!  when i questioned this she changed my plan to long protocol next time which i'm happier about as will all be ICSI and should get a few more embryos to choose from.  She also said it was worth going back on metformin before our next cycle - which i hate as felt really ill when i had it last time but if it helps i'll do it!!

Sorry for my mega long post today!!

Hope everyone is looking forward to the rugby - we have a nice take away coming and going to sit down and relax!!

Have a good weekend everyone

Jo xx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Evening all, thanks for all the congrats posts x

Looked at the pics dp took and they are a bit blurry so not gonna post them up.

Hope all doing well tonight better go as wales just coming out 

xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Got the game on here too  

Pix glad everything went well at your appointment.

Helen thats not long! Bet your excited  

hope everyone is well tonight....I started my ovulation sticks yesterday and got a faint line today!   just got to get it darker then hopefully a smily face   Im not being scanned till tuesday so hope they dont miss it


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Added your dates for you Helen.And a special one for you Jules  

Jule..................waiting
Queenie...........waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Mel..................e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Pix.................planning 1st March hmm really need to get around to cancelling it, but has been my safety blanket!
JK1.................planning 9th March
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!

    

Jules...OTD 13th March


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

thanx raven


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

How is everyone today.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sugar how are you

Jules countdown honey


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there Michelle

I am ok, bit fed up today. DH is being odd today and I cannot put my finger on what it is. Hope it sorts itself out soon.  Cannot wait to get started now, waiting is making me nervous. How are you and bump doing?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar i'm fine thanks.

Men are weird sometimes aren't they, i wish they would just say what the matter is.  It would make our lives easier hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar sounds like your work is rubbish right now, thats a bugger. men well they are weird arent they!


how is everyone today?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all,
Sorry i haven't managed to catch up yet. Will do some reading now.

Still no AF for me.  I've lost count but I think it's about 45+ days this cycle.  Have done 2 HPT's both BFN so that's ruled out.  I haven't really considered asking for something to start AF but perhaps will do if it remains AWOL for much longer.  I wonder if DHEA could delay it? I didn't have that issue wtih DHEA last time.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh laura thats a real long cycle how many days are you usually ? bloody


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Jule..................waiting
Queenie...........waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Mel..................e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Pix.................planning 1st March hmm really need to get around to cancelling it, but has been my safety blanket!
JK1.................planning 9th March
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March

  2 ww  

Jules...OTD 13th March


Have added my follow-up date to the list. Been busy this week and working yesterday morning  but at home today  
Sugar - hope work's better this week hun, Jules belated congrats on being PUPO
Jo - hope that you do get some dates in your follow-up and the wait's not too long. If you pay for one private does that mean you can't have second NHS one? I was thinking that if the wait is a longer than a couple of months that we'd pay for a go - I had my endo op in October and I think there's a 6-9 month window when you're most likely to conceive following surgery, so don't want to wait too long or we'll have that going against us too  

Hope everyone's having a good weekend xxx Will try to keep up but working 5 and a half days for the next 3 weeks so expecting to be pretty shattered! x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Sam, hope work isn't too busy this week, but at least the time goes quicker then. Not long til follow up and I hope you get some answers and a plan to move forward. re NHS funding, you are entitled to two goes as of April 1st and the overall recommendation is that three goes gives the best chance for people. So in Wales, if you self fund one, you are still ok to have your two NHS goes. If you self fund two goes, then you can only have one nhs go. If you self fund three goes, then no NHS (that's my understanding anyway). 

Jules hope you are staying sane on the 2ww  

Ravan, good luck for scan on Tues

Laura, hope af arrives real soon for you

Hope your wait isn't too long Jo 

Glad you have dates sorted helen, Louise is lovely isn't she, 

Sugar, hope dh is back on form and you have a better week at work

Queenie, Jule, Pick, Pix hope you are all ok  

Had a nice weekend with parents visiting, pooped now so am going to veg out...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

spot on sarah about the funding regarding private cycles, i totally disagree and think you should be able to self fund as many goes as possible.

laura your af is being a right pain in the ****

sarah how are you? when is your acupuncture?

hope everyone is ok


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Too right kara about the funding.

I'm good thanks, how about you? More acupuncture tomorrow. She suggested giving up wheat and dairy just now, which I've managed quite well so far (and its helping with the diet!). Thought I'd give it a go for a few weeks anyway, can't do any harm. Is it right though when stimming you need dairy (or calcium in some form). We've decided to go ahead with this next round of ICSI as we're all geared up for it, the chinese medicene route can be a back up while waiting for our NHS go if we need it as that won't be until the autumn.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

protein is needed when stimming and im sure you could get this without using dairy if your clever. fair play hun if you can do it

sounds like a good plan and hope you wont need the other cycle. stay postive


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Should be able to keep up the protein with red meat then, which she said was good. I'm reading the Baby Making Bible at the moment which is all about combining chinese and western medicene approaches to fertility treatment. It's really interesting and has helped me understand what the acupuncturist was talking about when she told me I am 'damp'  

I just found some dairy free chocolate in Tescos and it was yummy, I think it will be my saviour! pma all the way (with the odd cr*p day once in a while no doubt!).


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was damp too when i had acupuncture lol.  i hope you find it helps you

wow i think you might be buying alot of that choc


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura dhea can have an affect on af, it made my cycles shorter though

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

gonna be AWOL for a couple of days,Hubbys mother has passed away,so taking some time out to be with him.Will try to get on on tuesday to let you know how the scan goes.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ravan i am so sorry to hear your bad news my deepest thoughts are with you all hugs


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your mother in law Raven  . Hope your scan goes well.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Ravan, I'm so sorry about your mother in law, thinking of you and your family


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan you know my thoughts are with you all


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ravan, so sorry to hear about your MIL.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

so sorry Raven


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh no im so sorry ravan


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ravan, so sorry to hear about your Mother in law.  Thinking of you all  .
Good luck for Tuesday.

Jules, how is the 2ww going?

Sarah, it's lovely to have some dates set and Louise is great, think we r going to get along really well.

Hope everyone else is doing fine.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan sorry about MIL, will you send dh my regards x


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Ravan Sorry to hears about your moth in law.x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Raven - so sorry to hear about your MIL. My deepest sympathies to you and your DH. Good luck for the scan on Tuesday.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Jule..................waiting
Queenie...........waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Mel..................e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Pix.................planning 1st March hmm really need to get around to cancelling it, but has been my safety blanket!
JK1.................planning 9th March
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March

thought i would add the list

ravan your in my thoughts hunni

how is everyone doing?

1st march today, another month over for you ladies who are waiting and i hope this month goes quick


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All Happy St Davids Day

Raven - thinking of you   hope the scan goes well on Tues and you are getting on ok with the sticks

Mel - how are you doing not long now, are you excited?

Pix - Did you cancel your planning meet for today?

AFM - Not gone mad yet though ask me this time next week lol

Hope everyone is doing ok today xx


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Evening All hope you are all OK  - hope your weekends went well


Raven - really sorry about your mum in law, hope your scan goes well

Jules how is your 2ww going - hope you are not going 2 crazy.

I went for my lining sacn today - Jo said it was beautiful !! During my 2 NHS go's I have had a beautiful linning and beautiful embies - all I need now is a beautiful baby lol

We are going to have our transfer on friday assuming our embies thaw out


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Brilliant Mel - good luck for Friday!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Raven thinking of you both at this sad time.  Hope everything goes ok with your scan.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule im glad your not going too mad yet at least lol, how are the butt bullets? soggy farts yet

mel well done on the beautiful lining and good luck with friday

ravan good luck tomorrow hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for scan ravan hope you and dp are ok   mel glad your scan was fine ..not long now


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck for today Ravan  

Mel, glad your scan went well, good luck for Friday  

Glad you are doing OK Jules  

Hope everyone is well today


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

raven so sorry about your mil sending   to you and dh. good luck for scan today.

good luck to everyone having tx.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan good luck wih scan today.

I hope you and dh are ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

UPDATE FROM RAVAN

day 12 today, lining is triple lined 9.9mm and a big fat follie on the right 18mm

well done girl


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Brill news, well done ravan


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done Raven  

Mel - thats fantastic news all crossed for you for Friday. Don't panic if they take a while to ring you on the Friday morning they rang me at 11.30 and all was OK and its usually their busiest day on Friday so us FET's are usually left until last.

Nic - how are you doing all still going well?

AFM - Yer plently of soggy farts lol and I am further along than I got last time, yey. I had a couple of random sharp stabs today but thats all everything crossed still.  Bullets seem to be nicely cancelling out the hrt effects so no more killing people at work.

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule im glad everything is going well apart from soggy farts that is lol. very quiet here lately


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Yer i thought so too, I expect it'll get really busy in april.

I know on the 2ww you are not supposed to use a hot water bottle on your tum but is it ok to use one on your back?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wouldnt hun as this could raise your core temp


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Jules thanks for the heads up - I would be stressing otherwise. I feel a bit strange about the whole thing - I have been adament that I wasn't going to do anything different this time because I am convinced that my babies will either not defrost or if I get that far that it won't work. But as it is getting closer I am still scared that they won't defrost but I am even more scared that if I do get to transfer it won't work as the last time I went off the rails as I couldn't understand why it went wrong when I had "beautiful embryos" and I did everything right and spent hundreds on accupuncture at Whitchurch!!!  A woman in work does reiki and my pregnant freiend had a session with her and she felt really relaxed after it so i am going to see her on thursday in the hope it will keep me calm ready for friday. I did reflexology 1st time, accupuncture last time so I figure I have nothing to lose by trying reiki this time!!! 

Anyway hope everyone else is OK - sorry for the me post !!

raven - well done on your scan hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mel i think its normal to get scared heading for the big thaw, it use to make me very nervous and your mind does tend to wander off then. try and stay calm, clinic have a very good thaw rate


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeh I think they said is was about 90 - 95% success rate but knowing my luck I will be one of the 5%. I think I will be happier if I get that good call on friday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can well understand that hun, try and stay busy over the next couple of days


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad you have got further than last time jules.  I was told no hot water bottle hun and no hot baths

Mel good luck with the thaw hun


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes I am really busy in work this time of the month so the days go really fast. I am only off for friday so will either be getting lots of rest this weekend (or really drunk lol) I have just done my last suprecur jab - gestone starts 2m. Glad finished suprecur as my thighs are covered in  bruises and pin pricks (I can't jab in my belly anymore as it is too painfu)l  - will be nice to have them somewhere else for a change lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad scan went well Raven. Hope you DH and family are doing ok

Great news Jules each day is a day further on and   closer to your BFP

Good luck Mel


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

No worries mel, I drove my self up the wall last thursday morning and even rang the clinic to make sure they hadn't forgotten me, Nearly burst into tears when they finally rang as I was convinced it had all gone wrong by then.

Sounds like you are doing the same as me re time off I spent last weekend doing nowt, turned dp into my personal slave and had my best mate on standby with a bottle of wines.

Will def avoid the hot water bottles, got an achy back which is usually better after a hot bath which I am really missing.

Thank all for the vibes, I'm feeling full of positive vibes at the moment and very chilled xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mel no getting drunk for you. i have never jabbed in the leg, bet you will be glad the suprecur is over and good luck with the gestone


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Ravan, hope you and dh are holding up ok   , glad your scan yesterday went well hun

Mel, best of luck for Friday   

Jules, glad you are feeling chilled out and have made it further than last time, have everything crossed for you 

Well, af arrived this morning, so 21 days till jabbing begins woohoo. The health drive continues, I'm finding it ok avoiding dairy and wheat (on the orders of my acupuncturist), discovery of the week is curly kale (packed with calcium apparently)

Hope you everyone has a good day today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah now the count down really begins. well done on the wheat and dairy free diet


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah woohoo 21 days until the jabs.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Michelle, Kara, yes it's all feeling more real now, one step closer!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh i'm so excited for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

enjoy the run up to down reg


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks both


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't forget your pomegranite juice and brazil nuts when you start dregging.  I know everyone will be laughing cos i always give this advice but you never know it just might help hun


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

It's in the cupboard ready


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good job, anything that helps hun give it a go.  Are you on baby aspirin as well.  I was told by one of the nurses at the clinic after my first mc that aspirin was the wonder drug and loads of people get pregnant on it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like your getting organised


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Definitely feel better prepared this time, that's for sure. It's good feel like you have a bit more control when so much else is taken out of your hands. Not on aspirin yet how much should you take and when do you start? Presume it is to stop clotting - is that to prevent m/c and improve chance of implantation?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i pretty sure it helps both. will let mimi advise of dose


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah i used baby aspirin 75mg, just one a day.  Yeah was told helps implantation and helps tp prevent mc


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yay the countdown is on Sarah, good luck


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Evening All.  Sarah i used baby asprin on my last cycle - am considering starting again as I still have some. Glad you are all prepared hun - it's good to have something to focus on !!
Jules I think i am going to be driving myself crazy on friday as well - i am not very paitent    
Started gestone again 2day which was fine - it gets more painful the longer you do it as you can only jab into 1/4 of bum cheek !!! I prefer it tp the pessaries tho as I couldn't get on with them - i'm not convinced it put them in far enough lol.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

Sarah - 21 days till you start woohoo that it great. Hopefully I will be starting on the same day. AF due 3wks today.   it wont be late. I cannot wait to start now, bet you feel the same 

mel - good luck for Friday.   that your embies survive the thaw and that you will be resting lots over the weekend.

Pix - how you doing? did you go to your planning apt?

kar - how are you feeling? Hope you and bump are doing well.

Michelle - how are you? Hope you and baby are doing well an dyou are feeling lots of kicks now.

Raven - great news about your scan, not long till you will be doing it for real.

Queenie - hope you are ok, any more news on when your lap will be? Hope it is soon for you  

Jules - glad you are surviving the 2ww. Not too much longer for you to wait.

Well I am just waiting patiently for af to arrive (3wks and counting). Work seems to have settled down but not sure what is happeing with things there though. I just want things to be settled for when tx starts.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Evening All,

Raven, really sorry to hear your news x

Sam, the girls are right and thats what they told me at our follow up - its good that we get another go on the NHS but a little frustrating that we can't do a private one inbetween.  JE said for the sake of a couple of months its not worth doing another private one and making ourselves illegible for the NHS one so i guess we'll just have to wait - i would ask roughly how long they think the NHS waiting list is and then decide if its worth paying for one in between - if you've only had the one NHS cycle you can do that and then still have your second NHS cycle (if required of course!!).

JE told me that she didn't know how long the waiting list would be but they may have a better idea by the time your follow up comes round.

Jo xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Jule..................waiting
Queenie...........waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Mel..................e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Pix.................
JK1.................planning 9th March
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March

    

Jules OTD 13th March

Just putting the list up,Im lost with whos having what.

Good luck Mel,got everything crossed for you  

Jules not long,how are you feeling?

Hope everyone is well

Just a quicky from me.Thankyou all for your kind words.Andy is fine.....his family is a nightmare and argueing already....and the funeral isnt until the 12th. 

Not long now till lots of people start tx...so excited


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Girlies

Could anyone give me some advise please.  We have our planning appointment a week today - woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My day 21 is on the 17th MArch so I am guessing we will start jabbing then.  I have been following the thread and kwwping you all in my thoughts and wishing everyone the best results but I am wondering if you could let me know what the following means:

What is dregging?

Should I be doing anything in preparation for treatment?

If we are paying privately this time how will that affect my NHS go and how doesit work with making payment.  Do we pay all in one go or do we pay for the medication and then the procedure?

What is the relevance of pomegranate juice and brazil nuts?  I am only taking folic acid at the moment.

Sorry for all the questions as I know you are all really busy and you have your own things going on but we have only seen a dvd of what to expect and as it gets closer I am getting more and more anxious.  I will probably forget all of these questions by the time we are in our appointment.

Thank you in advance for your advise.

xxxxxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pickwick dregging is down regging which is the injections you start i think to shut off your ovaries.  I've only done this three times lol and still not completely sure

The pomegranite juice and brazil nuts apparently help with lining of the womb.  It might not work but you know there is no harm in trying.  Every cycle i have done i have made this part of my tx, just makes you feel like you are doing something.

High quality fish oils are good, kara knows more about these but i know for me i took pregnancare and knew that i was getting everything i needed in 2 tablets.

Hope this is helpful to you

Re the private and nhs thing i think you should be able to sneak one in, no harm done.  I didn't know cardiff was so stricked


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

That's brill thanks Mimi.

Do you mean you think we can sneak in one private one?

We are on the list for NHS since Dec 09 but it is 18 months long.x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Pickwick - I wouldn't worry about all the extra things that people are taking like pomegranite juice etc although I understand that it does make you feel like you are doing something practical in a situation where you feel a bit helpless to make things go right. I spoke to the nurse before treatment and she said that as long as you are taking a good pregnancy vitamin, that's all you should need. If it's going to work, it will work. The only thing I would strongly recommend is drinking loads and loads of water (up to 3 litres a day). This not only reduces your risk of getting OHSS but will also help with headaches and energy levels during treatment. The other thing (although it's much easier said than done!) is to try to remain as stress free as possible. It can be a very emotionally and physically draining experience and I had to take a quite selfish approach in order to avoid stress, even if this meant avoiding certain people I knew might wind me up! My advice would be to only think ahead as far as the next step in your treatment rather than getting overwhelmed with the whole process, e.g focussing on the next scan rather than thinking about EC/ET. 

Good luck with your treatment


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Nic, I hope all is well with you and that you are keeping well.x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Jule..................waiting
Queenie...........waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Mel..................e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
JK1.................planning 9th March
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
Pix.........awaiting lap and planning appointment changed to August  
2WW

             

Jules OTD 13th March

Good luck ladies


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope the funeral goes ok Raven, emotions certainly run high at sad times like this  

Good luck Pic


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Pick - Good luck with your planning appointment I had loads of questions the first time round too don't worry too much re what to eat or not too eat. My advise would be to try and eat healthy and make sure you are taking your folic acid. My understanding of the new criteria on the nhs two goes, is you should be OK if you have had one go private but if you have any more you will loose your nhs goes. I would ask the clinic about this when you go as they should now by then. Also don't be too disapointed if they make you wait a cycle before starting too they are really busy at the moment.

Mel - I have everything crossed for you tomoz, hope your wait isn't too long.

Raven - Glad to hear you all doing OK  

AFM - Doing really well one week down one to go. I have a quick question what happens after the 2ww, I now we have to test our selves and then my notes say they scan 3 weeks later have you found this is the case?

 and   to you all xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule yep you test at home and then call them with the results, a bfp means you get a scan in 3 weeks PMA PMA

ravan hope the funeral goes ok, families can be such a nightmare

pickwick. yeah you can self fund 1 cycle while you are waiting for your NHS treatment, but no more than one cycle (stupid rule-thanks welsh assembly lol) water is very important and to stay relaxed, i think a first cycle of ivf is special and if it works then wonderful. as for the extras you could try a few, its up to you, whether they make a difference who knows, i tried it all last cycle but thats cause i have failed so many cycles. relax and enjoy!


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Jules, I don't think they will put us back a cycle our egg transfer week is already booked for the week of the 19th April or penciled in for the week before dependiing on how it goes, it was booked back in January when we went for Johns TESE results.  I think we will go there next week and hopefully come away with all the drugs.  Is that the norm?
Thanks Kara for the advice, I am taking folic acid and I think I will get a multi pre pregnancy vitamin.  
Hopefully all will become clear a week today.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

paying wise you would need to pay for your drugs when you pick them up then you will get a bill in the post for the amount of the full cycle

i took pregnacare conception, any of that range is very good


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't forget everyone who is private that sugar found out that asda are doing cheaper drugs


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

raven hope the funeral goes as well as it can.  

getting slighty lost on here so good luck to you all


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi all - i read about asda too - they are going to do IVF drugs for a non-profit price so - the site i read said that if your drugs cost about £1900 with asda they will only cost about £1200 so it makes a big difference, although our last cycle the drugs only cost about £600 ish0  (i know i say only......but you know what i mean!!).

I don't know how the perscription thing would work but so its def worth asking when you have a planning appointment I guess

Jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mel good luck for tomorrow, stay calm

jo you would just take a private script to adsa i assume....good for them i say and remember you can also get through ferring


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Kara - I wondered if it would be that simple - hopefully it is and it makes sense - we got our menopur from ferring last time so we had a special perscription on the ferring form - i assume if you say you want to get it else where they would do a normal perscription.

hows things going with you - not long now!!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

This is the link form another post on the forum re the drugs

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Business/IVF-Drugs-To-Go-On-Sale-At-Cost-Price-In-Asda-Supermarket-Pharmacies/Article/201003115566191?lpos=Business_First_Home_Article_Teaser_Region_8&lid=ARTICLE_15566191_IVF_Drugs_To_Gn_Sale_At_Cost_Price_In_Asda_Supermarket_Pharmacies

Pick thats great that you were able to book earlier fingers crossed for next week.

Thanks Kara, thats wot I thought full of pma at the mo best sort of Egg I could ask for for Easter xx

Hi Queenie, how are you doing and news yet? 

Jo not long now until your planning appointment are you excited?

/links


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Jules, Not long but we have to call tomorrow to see if we are still going ahead as JE told us last week that the funding still had not been confirmed for the 2nd NHS cycles so the Hospital have told IVF wales they can't book anyone in until it has been confirmed.

JE told us to keep the planning appointment but to call 2 days before to see if they can book us in - if not will have to wait and from what she said would be till after the summer!!! Bummer!! xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i think it will be an simple as that. im doing well thank you hun and yeah not long now

if asda could beat ferring that would be amazing

jo i cant see why they are holding the funding off, if this happens let me know and i will email my contacts, hope it will all be ok for you


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Kara - its all a bit weird becuse we had a letter a couple of months ago saying we were at the top of the NHS waiting list, just after our self funded cycle which is why we booked the planning appointment - we called and told them we'd had our first NHS cycle and they told us that we were back on the list but now they've said we have to wait for the funding to be confirmed.

Its a little confusing but we'll sort it out eventually!!

I'll let you know what they tell us tomorrow.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

will be great if asda are cheaper good on asda for doing this. 

i'm fine thanks no news on lap to be honest i haven't rang just trying to forget about it for a bit (like any of us can forget about babies and tx etc) as it won't be until july/ august. just looking forward to my holiday to spain at easter, think it will do me and dh good to get away.

sorry all that i'm not on here as often but dh has been moaning about the amount of time i have been spending on the net book and chatting so am trying to give dh a bit more time and going on ff when he is not here. but i am always thinking about you all.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Good luck for tomorrow Mel  

Pick, all the best for your planning appointment - as the others say about extras, don't worry. I'm doing some other things this time as I had a failed cycle in Nov and the doc was a bit concerned about embryo quality - figured we have nothing to lose and its an extra incentive to be more healthy in general. At the end of the day, this cycle works, we'll never know whether any changes / extras helped, or whether we just got lucky, hey if it works, I won't care!

Thinking of you Ravan  

Sugar, hope af arrives on time for you, exciting now it is getting close isn't it - glad work has settled down and hope it stays that way

Jules, glad you are full of PMA, hope week 2 goes quick for you  

Hope you get things sorted soon Jo

Holiday souhnds like a good plan Queenie, 

Hi Pix, Kara, Mimi, hope you are all ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the welsh assembly better not drag there feet or i will email the AM who really helped and see if she can shed any light on it, i think maybe clinic are finding it tricky cause no one expected the turn around in funding

queenie good for you looking forward to your holiday and i really hope the wait goes quick for you

hiya sarah hope you havent been working too hard


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I heard that some clinics are waiting for general election cos if cons get in no more ivf funding anyway


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think that applies for england hun as the welsh assembly have their own health budget


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

evening all

Just popping on quickly to say hello and pass on best wishes to all. Life very busy at the mo - working on saturdays for a few weeks, DH's birthday this week and mine next week. We've booked 2 four-night breaks (one this month one next) to treat ourselves   Off to Laugharne with the dogs on 20th march (which unfortunately means i'm going to miss the meet   so will have to update list - kara so sorry that I probably won't get to meet you for a while as would like to say a big thanks in person) and off to island of Mull in April (went there on our honeymoon)

Ravan - so sorry to hear your news  

will try to keep up but still have a few weeks of 'busy' to go.....

xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

They will probably follow suite, especially if conservatives get in


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

takes the **** doesnt it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ivf is very low priority for conservative government, hope they don't get in they were sh*t last time


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Kara, work is bonkers at the moment, but will be calmer next week I hope.

Mimi, I totally agree. would be awful if all the good work was undone and the next lot in power withdraw funding.

Sam, glad you have some nice breaks planned amidst all the work.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck ladies x


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning ladies.  Can anyone tell me where the meet is this month please.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222126.375

heres the meet up thread hun

we are meeting at the harvesters in sarn park, bridgend


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

Hope everyone is doing ok. Well I have had the sh*ttest day to top sh*tty days - I have just been made redundant. I have spend the afternoon looking for another job. The timing couldnt be worse really, not sure how it will affect tx now, no doubt it will work this time and i will struggle to find a job. Oh its all poo  

Will have plenty of time to catch up with personals next week but now I have to drown my sorrows in lots of wine (wouldnt normally on the run up to tx but tonight i really need it)

 to all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar sorry to hear about your redundancy hun.

Good idea drown your sorrows


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sugar so sorry to hear that, would defo be going for the wine also if I were you. Why do they always do it on a friday when they have got their week's worth out of you already?!
Hope you are ok hun x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no sugar what a really pain in the ****.i am sorry, try and keep your chin up


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sugar i am so sorry. i hope that you find something soon. thinking of you


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies hope you are all well

Jules really glad your 2ww is going well

Raven bummer about your DH'S family - hope the funeral goes OK

Sugar really sorry about your job hope you find a new one quickly

Well we have 2 embies on board - they called at 10 20 to say the were going to call at 12 to let us know if they had survived !!!
Things are not brill tho - One of the blasts did really well up to freezing  - it was a high grade However when they thawed it has now got some degenerated cells which may recover inside me but is not very hopeful. The other 1 they were going to put back on the fresh cycle but another embie took over and so the transferred that 1. They left them grow and this also became a blast but a slower developed one and a lower grade - they basically froze it as they has the other 1 to freeze. Any way they are both back and if they are going too implant it will be today or 2m - but I don't think it will happen. The embryologist als gave the impression she wasn't 2 hopeful nut didn't actuall say it

I'm just glad I didn't book the week off work  - I havn't been confident the whole time and I thinl i'm just gonna get on with life - obvioulsy i won't do any thing I shouldn't do but I also don't think will have a positive outcome

Anyway hope you are all well and good luck to you all 
xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mel don't go by grades hun, my embryos are normally poor quality but i do catch.

I think you are doing the right thing by getting on with things hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your pupo which means your in with a chance hun and i have seen many many pregnancies with lower grade embryos and no pregnancies with prefect ones! 

i wish you all the very best


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks girls - will find out on the 19th I guess!!!

I have cramping this afternoon but I think that os from the transferr as my bladder was full to bursting and I had already sneaked in a wee before I went in lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cramping after et is very common hun. chill out a bit over the weekend

your blasts should hatch and implant soon


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Mel - congrats on ET  . Don't worry about embryo quality - mine weren't the best but it worked. I had quite a bit of cramping after but it wil calm down.

Sugar - so sorry to hear about your redundancy. I hope you manage to find something else soon.

Sam - I hope both you and DH have great birthdays and that you get to chill out and relax on your holidays before you can start treatment again.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sugar, really sorry to hear about your redundancy - good luck with your hunt for new job, what a rotten thing to happen  

Mel, congrats on being pupo, will keep everything crossed for you  

Had a very eventful evening so far, came across a car flipped on its roof on my way home from work, fortunately no one seriously injured but looked after a very scared little boy whose mum was trapped until the firemen came. Relieved that all was OK, could have been so much worse, its a nasty road in places up to aber. 

Hope everyone is ok, have a good weekend people x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg im glad everyone was ok, must have been very scaray for you too


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah was a bit, glad to be home now, hope you are well today Kara


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh sarah the poor little boy glad they were ok,mel wishing you lots of luck  sugar real sorry bout your job


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im good thanks hun

the roads are quite bad up your way


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Sugar   I so hope life can start looking up for you soon. So sorry to hear about your redundancy, hope you soon find another job x

Congrats on being PUPO Mel, 

Gosh Sarah you have had quite an evening, well done on being there for the little boy

Double happy birthday Sam.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mel congrats on being pupo

sarah glad everyone was ok well done for helping and hope you are ok.

hi to everyone hope you are all well and anyone doing tx hope it is going well.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats on being pupo Mel, fingers crossed and lots of   to you. I had degraded cells too they wouldn't have put them back if you didn't have any chance  

Sugar sorry to hear about work, good luck with the job hunting  

Raven hope all went ok yesterday and it wasn't too stressfull.

Sarah thats a nasty thing to see on the way home, glad they were all ok

Jo are you still going in for your planning next week or did they postpone?

Nic how are you doing?

Afm - a week today and all will be revealed

Hope everyone else is feeling ok today xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule your doing so well girl, hope the next week flies for you


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi All, 

DH called the hospital yesterday about our planning appointment and we've cancelled it - they said that things aren't quite clear yet with regards to funding but that there is a meeting on the 22nd when they will know more.  Once they do and if all ok then they will contact us to see if we still want to go ahead and send us some questions to fill in and return.  Once they are back they can start booking people in - older ladies first so we're thinking it won't be for some time yet...so wish we could do a private in between!!

Mel - congratulations on you ET - the embryos must be relatively strong to survive the thaw so fingers crossed!! xx

Jules - hope you are ok - you're dealing with the 2ww very well!!

Sugar - nightmare about your job - its terrible at the moment - my company have made loads of redundancies over the last 2 years and my DH was made redundant about 18 months ago - turns out it was the push he needed to get a job that he really wants to do rather than one that just brings in the money (although that is important too!!)

Sam - hope you are and starting to feel a little bit normal again after everything - I think it takes a while for all the drugs to get out the system as well as having to deal with the emotional stuff!!

Nic - hows things with you - I'm so glad everything is going well!!

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the weekend 

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Sorry that you are going to have to wait Jo, its very frustrating isn't it. Hope that you get some news soon and can at least have a plan.

  to Jules and Mel

Sam - enjoy your birthdays and spoil yourselves rotten

Hope you are doing ok Ravan

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh jo what a pain and im sorry you have to wait. i hope you get news very soon


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello everyone

I hope you are all enjoying your weekend.  

AFM I am enjoying the sunshine for a change - going out for lunch with my parents today.

I have another question - sorry.  Can anyone advise what will happen when we go for our appointment on Thursday regarding drugs.  We are private funding and I have read all sorts of info about where to get the drugs.  Is it our choice where we get them from and do IVF Wales just give us a prescription for what we need?  If so does anyone recommend anywhere in particular to get them. 

I have read loads about ASDA but don't really know where to start.

Sorry again for all the questions.x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pickwick, i think ferrings is cheaper.  Sugar will be able to help with that or kara.  I think you get a private prescription and fax them or something.  Sos not a lot of help but i had my drugs from gp and any extra was needed fast so got from clinic and a good friend


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Pick, looks like we will be cycle buddies. I had my planning appointment recently. You get two lots of drugs, one for downregging which is when they switch off your ovaries. I was given suprecur. This cost around £50 and I got it from the hospital pharmacy. The expensive stuff is the drugs they give you for stimulating the ovaries (menopur), which you start about 2 weeks after downregging. That cost me c. £750 from the hospital pharmacy when I did my first cycle (my dose was 300iu for 12 days). This time, in my appointment they filled out a ferring at home prescription form for me. One copy gets sent to ferring and one copy you keep. Then, ferring will phone you up to arrange credit card payment over the phone and delivery a few days later. If you don't hear anything from ferring within a week, give them a call. I'm on a higher dose of stimming drugs (375iu) this time and the cost via Ferring was c. £760, so definitely cheaper than the hospital pharmacy (which I think would have been over £900). I think Sugar said that ASDA turned out not to be cheaper after all. If you are on a low dose of menopur, some people are on 150iu for example, then overall should be a lot cheaper for you than the figures I mention here. Have also found the clinic very helpful with little extras when needed. Hope this helps - good luck!

Hope everyone has a nice sunny day today


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Mimi and Sarah for your replies.  

It's nice to have a cycle buddie, and it's so lovely to have all of your support on here.  It's nice to talk to you guys who have been and are going through treatment.

Massive thank you to everyone.x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Afternoon all

Mel congrats on being PUPO,   you get through the 2ww and get your BFP

Jules not long for you now, hope the week passes quickly for you.

Pick - at your apt they will tell you the type of cycle they want you to do and they will have a prescription written out for you. I would get your drugs from ferring at home (they recommend them at the clinic) as they seem to be the cheapest around. When you get home you post the white copy to them and then they will ring you to confirm payment and to arrange a delivery date. Very easy really.  Good luck with your apt.

Sarah - how you doing? not too long till tx now. The sun is fab today - so lovely to see blue skys

Kar, mimi raven, miriam -hope everyone is ok and enjoying the lovely weekend.

Thank you all for the kind words. Well I have had an interesting weekend    The timings couldnt be worse with tx so soon. Sounds really stupid but I bet tx will work this time and that will really create problems for finding a job   Obviously I want a baby more than a job but a little post baby securing would be good. I am thinking of temping for a while then doing a pgce and teaching gcse or a level accounts. Not sure what I want to do tbh.  Something will turn up - it always does.

See you all soon


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm good thanks Sugar. Just been for lunch in the hotel where we had our wedding reception which bought back some lovely memories and good to have a couple of hours to ourselves at a busy time of year. The timing of your redundancy really sucks as you so don't need more stress just now. Sounds like you have done a lot of thinking and the teacher training option could be really interesting, really hope things work out for you. 

Pick, it will be good to have some company on the next cycle. I think there's going to be quite a few of us having tx at the same time. Last time, we didn't tell anyone at all and I hadn't joined FF so it was quite a lonely experience. Everyone here is a great help and I feel much better about this next round.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello ladies,
I've got some mega catch up to do to keep up with you all.  

Pickwick, I've always got drugs from ferring as they seem cheapest and easy to deal with. The clinic will give you a prescription and ferring will contact you by phone to sort our payment and delivery.

Mel, congrats on being PUPO and good luck for your 2ww

Sugar, I hope you find a new job soon hun. What do you do?

AFM, still no AF.  I was expecting AF nearly 4 weeks ago.  I have no idea what is going on. Have done a few HPT's just to rule out.  Have started taking lower dose of DHEA in case that is causing problem but i don't think it'll be DHEA as I've had it before and AF's were more regular if anything.  Very odd.  Just would like it to arrive so I can get on with IUI.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Jo  - hope its not too long before you get another appointment

Sugar - I did the temping thing last time and found its a was a good foot in the door and it looks better on a cv hope you get somethin soon.

Pick - Not had any experience of paying for the drugs as lucky to have had NHS tratment so far. I'm sure the clinic will advise.

AFM - Not having a positive day today   had a few spots this morning and feel like AF on route. Could just be the pesseries as had really bad stomach for last three days. Reading some other posts I have read that implantation could be as late as 12 days so maybe its that as on day 10dpt. Hopefully I'll wake up tomoz and all will be back to last weeks.

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend and been out enjoying the sun xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules i hope things calm down again.  Implantation bleed can happen late hun.

Sugar good luck with what ever you decide

Laura where is af then.  Dhea used to make me come on early


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jules, 2ww is a nightmare but implantation can happen late.   

Mimi, I have no idea.  I haven't had a cycle this long for many years - only happened a few times when my AF's first started going haywire.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix ask the nurses for a ferring prescription. deffo cheapest

sugar i know the job situation is a worry but sod it hun, remember one step at a time and as long as you start with a new employer before you get pregnant you will be ok otherwise there are benefits mate

jule go with the negativeday and tomorrow might be a better day, everyone has a negative day or more on the 2ww and you are doing so well, keep your chin up hun

laura your af is a pain in the **** coould you get something now to start it and also use it to time your iui cycle?

sarah another day closer

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Kara, yeh I could do I have just let it drift the last few weeks. I will work out dates if did get something to start it.  We've just booked a short break in Dubin end of the month so I need to time around that if I can.  Work has been pretty rubbish/mental busy the last month I haven't had a chance to really think too much about tx.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe its just stress hun, our bodies can be affected without us knowing lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi all  

Hang in the jules,your doing well.  

Got so much to catch up on.

Sugar did I read 18 days? lol Sorry about your job,hope another comes along real soon.

Well done for being pupo Mel  

I need to read back about 5/6 pages lol so be back later


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................waiting
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March


    

Jules ......OTD  13th March
Mel.........OTD 16thMarch

Hope its all right,I recon you should all put your start dates on as its sooner than your e/c,e/t days.And it will give us scan dates to look forward too


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

How strange to be home this morning   I have cleaned the kitchen and the windows in the lounge and hovered the downstairs of the house. Going to clean the car later as it is stinking  

Raven you did read 18 days but as af came early I am hoping that I will be calling the clinic two weeks wednesday. Didnt change my ticker as I will probably jinx af so that she is super late   Two weeks   that sounds so close. How was your monitoring cycle, not long till the one for real. I am so glad that I will be home for tx so can be stress free.

Laura - I was training to be an accountant. I have only one more exam to sit and a bit of experience left and then I should be chartered but it seems that someone up there does not want me to qualify. Bit frustrating but will have to wait and see what is about.

Kara the job is bad timing but at least now i can focus on me and my family and tx. I must admit that I am not sorry that I dont have to go back there as they were not the best employers but the money and job security is a little unsettling. Soemthing will turn up as it always does.

Jules - hope you are feeling more positive today, it is so hard to keep focused and positive this close to testing, not too much longer to wait  

To everyone else have a lovely day and will post personals later


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sugar monitoring is going well.Ovulated on day 15,was nice to see the smily face everyone talked about lol now waiting for a/f hopefully a week friday lol Then monitoring that month alone.Going really quickly now isnt it


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

So glad that your ov is sorted. I know how you feel about waiting for af. Hoping for her to show on 24th just   the witch shows up as and when she is meant to.

Hope you and dh are doing ok


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

the funeral stuff is a nightmare   Andys mum had 5 children,only a few of them actually talk. There is arguements flying everywhere because she didnt leave a will.So they are arguing about money,flowers,plot,what she would/not have wanted,whos going to the funeral,what to do with ashes and much much more! And they are all turning to Andy as a go between.Be glad when friday is all over and shes finally at rest.

My a/f due 19/20th...we are going to be close in dates   Im getting excited now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

sugar your being productive with your time

ravan families can be a nightmare, hope it all settles down after the funeral.

times is going quick for your ladies


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Evening All

How are you ??

Jules - not long now -are you feeling better today?

Sugar - what sort of industry do you work in - we are always recruiting at one of our Companies - it is in financial services. It won't utilise your accountancy quals but it could be a foot in the door and i'm sure they are looking to recruit in finance soon. I also work in accounts but at the head office!!

raven -  glad your ov went well fingers crossed af turns up on time 

Went back to work today - am so glad because it takes my mind off things a bit. Had a quiet weekend just went shopping on sat and went for a nice drive up to Brecon yesterday - some of the views are so lush. We went down the road where top gear tests the cars but they wern't there which was a bummer - would love to meet them, have been on the waiting list for tickets for top gear  for the last 2 years !!

Have been having a few af type pains in the last couple of days - nothing much really. I can't decide whether I am having the pain because i'm thinking about it or I have the pain which makes me think about it - i think the pains are prob in my mind. i was so determined not to symptom spot but I can't help it - oh what a nitemare I am


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mel we all symptom spot hun, the 2ww is horrendous.  Glad your ok


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mel and jules hope you are both coping on the 2ww.

raven glad monitoring has gone well. thinking of you and your family. 

sugar hope you can start tx soon

laura hope you are able to get af to arrive soon. i found that dhea messed me up a lot i think it was that that caused the bleeding through out my cycle.

hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mel its impossible not to look for signs. im glad work is helping you

tell me where this road is lol


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you know the Brecon Beacons at all??  It is on the road from Merthyr to Brecon - it is just before the 3rd res (called the beacons). It takes you to Hirwaun although it is signposted Neath !!

I havn't got a clue about the roads hun - my hubby just dictacted all that to me as he knows the roads like the back of his hand lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will have to look at google earth and see if i can find it, i know some mates who go driving on an interesting road in the brecons maybe its the same one


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

My hubby loves it - he has recently bought an ST (the babe magnet apparently) and it's a good area for testing the engine lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

babe magnet lol typical man lol

we love our cars and i always get more looks than luke in his babe magnet lol


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ah well I guess I better take his little chocolat orange to work 2m and see if I do LOL


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl go for it


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Raven - families are a nightmare. Good luck for friday, i hope that it all goes off with out any problems. You dont need any extra stress during a funeral.

Mel - I have worked in accountancy practices as a trainee but tbh I have had enough of it. I feel like i have been a trainee for all eternity and not sure that I want to do it any more. What company do you work for?

Queenie - how are you doing? hope you are ok. We are going to do tx and just hope that I can find temp work in the mean time.

Kar - I am taking the time that I am not in work to sort the house out and be a housewife and I love it   Hope bump is ok


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello.

I'm new to this part of the board.

I am having my baseline scan tomorrow and Egg collection is supposed to be 22nd of March. Have been on the pill for a month and I think I start Stimming this week, either tomorrow or the next few days. Does that sound about right Do you stim for around 10 days

Anyway - does this mean I am a cycler now? Didn't want to join any sooner as I've not felt like I have started until now. x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya beanie i would say you are   the girls will add you to the list   im no expert but yes you should start stimms tomorrow or next day after your scan ..good luck


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................waiting
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
beanieb............e/c 22nd march

    

Jules ......OTD  13th March
Mel.........OTD 16thMarch

Added your dates Beanie.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Beanie good luck with your scan tomorrow. 

Sugar,I'm not going to the funeral,Andy doesnt want Sam there,so I have the perfect excuse   

Jules & Mel how you both feeling? Not long now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

beanie good luck with your scan, you can stimm fo 10 to 14 days sometimes people even stim longer! all the very best and yep your a cycler now yippee


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck beanie


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hey hope everyone is ok, good luck for your scan today beanie.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie how are you?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

welcome beanieb and good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Usually you start stimms on day of baseline I think.  It's been a while since my last cycle and I think I've forgotten already  

Still no AF for me, and no sign whatsoever.


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Beanieb hope your scan went well today

Jules - how you doing hun - not long now!

Sugar - the company I was on about is Target Loan servicing based in Newport

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Laura - just wondering if you've tried Miriam's bush? 

The girls should be able to tell you if looking back at an old one will work or whether Miriam needs to weok her new magic  

Hey Beanie - welcoming to cycling (if only this sort burned calories too - with the amount i've eaten today i need something!)

Evening everyone else - sorry not much time for personals - birthday today  DH sent massive bunch of beautiful flowers to work and went out for lovely lunch with work colleagues and tea at mum and dad's. had a very nice day but nearly ready for bed now - should update ticker with new ages for me and DH   
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura your af is being a right cowbag, weird!

sam happy birthday hun, glad you had a good day

mel hope your well

seems to be quieter here lately


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Just adding dates of dregging + scans, good luck everyone 

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................waiting
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............d/regging 23rd March, baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
beanieb............e/c 22nd march

      
        

Jules ......OTD  13th March
Mel.........OTD 16thMarch


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just catching up on news, hope you are all well

Sam - happy birthday to you! Glad you had a good day  

Beanie, hope your scan went well today

Ravan, glad the monitoring has gone well, fingers crossed for the real thing now. Will be thinking of you Friday, sounds like a really difficult situation on top of a sad time for you and dh.

Sugar, hope you are OK, not long now - sounds like you are keeping busy

Laura, what is af playing at - hope the bush can do the trick for you 

Jules, Mel, fingers crossed for you both 

Good luck for Thursday Pick

Hi Queenie, hope you are doing ok  

Marie, how are you?

Hello to everyone else


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

happy late birthday sam!   laura i cant believe how late af is will have to get bush back out for you


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Sam

Hope AF starts playing ball laura

 Raven

good luck ladies


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi guys, 

Am ok thanks Kara & Sam, just waiting as usual    my antagonist is supposed to start 6th April, time seems to be on a go slow. 

I am getting a lot of nausea from the metformin- took me a while to work out what was causing it. Its weirding out my eating coz I can't stand the thought of some of the 'healthy' type foods I try to eat. 

Can I go on the cyclers list? Baseline should be 6th april depending on af. 

xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................waiting
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............d/regging 23rd March, baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
beanieb............e/c 22nd march
marieclare........baseline 6th April

      
Babydust    2 ww    Babydust

Jules ......OTD  13th March
Mel.........OTD 16thMarch




done for you marie  

Sarah,thats better,makes it easier to follow.  more dates the better


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome and thank you, Ravan, for adding me to the list  


My scan went ok and they say my lining is nice and thin so I started the injections last night.
Realised when the nurse was showing me how to do the injections that the pharmacy had given me only 10 vials of the Menopur, NOT 10 days worth!! had to go and collect the extras - was their mistake as they misread the prescription.

Found doing the injections (As in sticking the needle in me) quite easy but got myself into a complete tizz preparing the menopur injection and my Husband had to come and help me with the drawing up of the medication. Also I cut my finger snapping the water ampoule! Which is exactly what the nurse did when showing me. Hopefully I will get the hang of it, I am going to take my time to prepare the injections tonight now Ihave a better idea of what it's like. 

No side effects yet (I am on the highest dose) - does anyone know what I should expect and when or is it different dor everyone?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Beanieb, i was on the highest dose, make sure you drink plenty of water hun.  You'll get use to injecting and yes the menopur is fiddly but again you'll be mixing with your eyes closed before long.  Best of luck to you

Hi everyone hope you are all well


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks Mimi.
I have had almost 2 litres already today and have a store of Organic milk in the fridge too.

Also wanted to say massive good luck and fingers crossed for those on the 2ww.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

yay ravan thanks for adding me  

well done on the scan beanie, good luck for the mixing and jabbing. I think its just plenty of water and protein while stimming


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Afternoon all

Hope eveyone is doing ok

Beanie - I stimm with 450 the up to 600 with menopur and found it ok. Get a bit emotional but that could be the tx in general not necessarily the drugs. It is very fiddly - make sure you pop open the water vial with the spot on the top under your thumb, that should help prevent cutting your fingers.

 to all


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

"make sure you pop open the water vial with the spot on the top under your thumb"

hi tehre. The nurse did show me this but can you explain it more. Do I have the spot at the back and how do I snap it? With the thumb? or with my other hand?


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Beanie - when I was stimming, the nurse gave us a rubber cap thing to put over the vial when you break it off. If you have any more trouble, perhaps you could ask the clinic for one?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i little tip with the water vial, be gentle i know that sounds silly but being too hard does break them.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Evening all,

Beanie - my tip is to get your husband to do the water vial!!! My DH did all bar one of them for me on both cycles and the one i did myself broke and cut my finger!!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Beanie  - glad your scan went well. If you are coming to the meet on the 22nd I have some of those little plastic things you can have.

Sam - Belated happy birthday sounds like you were spoilt  

Pick - good luck for you planning tomorrow hope your not too nervous

Raven - Glad to hear the monitoring went well will be thinking of you and yours on Friday x

Mel - how are you doing feeling positive? not long til otd.

AFM - OMG Only three sleeps until test day!!! Feeling a lot better now and found my pma again no more spots since Sunday yey. 

Can't belive how quick the next round of cycles seems to be coming round good luck to you all    

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Wish I could make the meet but I'm having egg collection on 22nd  

I managed to snap both Vials successfuly with no cut fingers tonight! Hurrah. Now I just need to perfect transfering the medication from vial to vial and I'll be sorted!


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Evening All

Well have had a mad couple of days - got woken up monday night with some massive pains which went to the top of my belly - was rolling round in bed as didn't know what else to do. Hubby said he didn't hear my moving so am begining to wonder whether I dreamed them cos they didn't last long and I felt ok in the morning!!! However on way to work  on tuesday I twisted funny and hurt my back so that took my mind of the af type pain I have been having in last couple of days. Then this morning the pain moved and 
was worse and so have been walking like I have S**t myself lol.Then hubby phoned to say he has got blurred vision and has been sent to hosp to check it out but I have to take him - so have spent the afternoon in the Royal Glamorgan. However the worrying about him took my mind off the paiin in my back. So basically have no clue what is going on in my body which I am taking to be a good thing as it has helped with my symptom spotting lol 

Anyway - how  you doing Jules - not long now - you excited. I don't think it has happened for me but keep hoping.

Good luck for 2m Pick

Raven - hope all goes  Ok on friday. PS my OTD is 19th - wish it was 16th though!! 

Good luck to everyone who are cycling or about to start I wish you all the very best

Hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all

Beanie - gently flick the water from the top of the vial into the bottom then place the vial in your left hand with the little dot facing you. Put your thumb over the dot and your forefinger the other side of the top and gently 'pop' it off. I have my finger bent and then snap it off as if you are moving the tip 90 degrees. I personally found the rubber helpers harder to use but if you need them I am sure that your local hospital or gp will give you one. Good luck with the jabbing. Hopefully I will be jabbing in 2 wks  

Jules - three sleeps how exciting   for your bfp

Sorry no proper personals tonight, things been strange this week. Been feeling a little dispondent today but I am sure that the next few weeks during tx will be fine. Looking forward to a stress free cycle (like they exist   )

 to all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

beanie fancy missing a meet for ec lol only kidding

mel crikey hun sounds like a very stressful few days

sugar hugs hun,your having a crap time and i hope things get better asap


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beanie, glad scan went ok.  I was on highest dose too on every cycle and didn't have any sideeffects at all.  
I also find menopur water bottles a nightmare. I tried to get DH to do most - and he used folded up kitchen roll in case it broke.  Whenever I did it I'd just panic it was going to break and cut my fingers. 

Still no AF for me.  I've definately lost count.  My appt was 11th Feb I think and I'd expected AF the week after. 

Jules, glad you're feeling positive 

Mel, hope 2ww isn't too stressful for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how is everyone?

laura you af is very odd isnt it, hope it arrives soon


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello 

Thanks for all your well wishes for our appointment.  I am a little nervous, not sure why really.  All the talk about vials and cutting yourselves is making me panic.LOL.  Only joking, I am hoping all will become clear after today's appointment.

I will let you know how we get on.x

Thank you so much for all your support.x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck Pick!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hey Beanie well done on snapping the vial!

How are you Jules & Mel, hope you are both ok. 

Sugar hope you are feeling better today. 

Pickwick good luck for your apt. 

I might have a date change, I was supposed to be on the pill from yesterday but can't start til AF shows. Feb was late so its made this month late too. I'm normally regular but its because I was downreg over xmas/new year, made my cycles dead long grrrr. So spoke to clinic and I just have to call them on day 1 to make new plan. They said 2 weeks isn't going to be long enough for the pill to do anything for me. Not sure what its supposed to do though apart from get me in line with recipient, does anyone know?


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck for today Pick!

Jules and Mel, fingers crossed for you both


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pick hope your appointment went well

ravan all the best for tomorrow hun

marie they might be hoping the pill dampens down your ovaries a little, typical af!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Mel - sending you some    and   the 19th isn't so far away now hope you feel better soon.

Pick - hope your appointment went OK and has put your mind at rest, hopefully not long until you start 

Beanie - no worries hope its better tonight x

Marie & Laura - I'm sure AF knows you are waiting if you didn't want her, she pops up at the most inconvenient time!!!

2 more sleeps, could be a very strange mothers day 

Hope everyonelse if OK xx


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

pickwick - sorry for scaring you. I have only cut myself once and that was my own stupidity. 

jules - good luck! 

I have decided to let my husband make up the menopur injection for me from now on as I find it so stressful, tonight's was the easiest one so far. My tummy is begingin to feel sore though from the injections and I can also feel stuff going on inside. Hope it's working. seems ages until my scan!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thinking of you all good luck. Sorry no personals but mad busy with study, looks like going to be a very late night! Went with my friend to hold her baby for his first jabs today bless him. A day of mixed emotions, loved my time with him, but difficult and was very hard in the surgery on baby clinic day!


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Well all went well at our appointment yesterday.

Thanks for all the well wishes.

Beanie - you didn't scare me to much - ha ha.  I think I am a bit of a baby compared to all of the brave ladies on here.

I starrt dregging on the 17th March, base line scan on the 06th April and we are still heading for egg collection the week of the 19th of April.  All seems very real now.

Jules - not long now gal, I bet you can't wait for the 2 sleeps to pass.

Lots of love to everyone else.xxxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Pick - great that you are d/r soon. There are quite a few going for ec mid april. I guess the clinic is very busy

Jules - good luck for tomorrow

Kar - It has been a strange week but been busy looking for jobs so hopefully something will come up soon. I am not too worried as I will have tx time off to chill

beanie - hows the jabbing going? hope you have mastered the vials

Pix - being around babies is so hard, you are a great friend to go to baby clinic with your mate. I hope she appreciates how hard it is for you

Trick - great news about your scan - you will have your hands full

Marie - I am doing ok thanks, things feel a little unsettled but I must admit it is nice being home   . I have made lots of lunch dates to fill my time, its great being able to catch up with friends

Laura, mel how are you doing? Hope you all k


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule one more sleep, wishing you tons of luck

sugar wow 14 days to go

pick glad your appointment went well

ravan hope today goes as well as it can


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I know its not long now is it. I think it will be 12 days as af was early last month. Just hoping that she doesnt play funny buggers this month and come mega late 

How are you and bump doing? not long now. Will be at the meet early on 22nd and will stay late   I will sort DH tea out before I come out and he can look after himself that night


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow that time wll fly by now

will be great to see you on the 22nd hun


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jules - good luck for tomorrow   and lots of


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

sugar-fairy - jabbing is ok, have got my Husband to do the vials now as they freak me out so much!

Jules - am only a newbie here but massive good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Jules I bet your're right about AF knowing. Got the white knickers out and hoping they will do the trick. 

I'm not too worried as I reckon it will go quite fast once I start, being shorter protocol than before. 

Good luck for tomorrow, rooting for you. 

Sugar lunch dates sound lovely, weather has been great for you this week too. 

Pickwick those are great dates! I was supposed to be b/l 6th, EC 19th too but I think I will slip a week or two now.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules good luck for tomorrows testing

Sugar it will be fab to have you stay late woohoo


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Pick - great news on your appt.

Jules - I have everything crossed for you tomorrow. Well done on holding out until OTD!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Pick - Glad you appointment went well, wont be long now

Raven hope all went OK Today  

Thanks for the messages Guys, 12 hours (ish) and counting   

Quick Question - is the clinic open at the weekend or will I have to wait until Monday to give them my results?

Hope everyone else if OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they might be open if they have a et but i doubt you would get an answer on the phone hun

hope you manage to sleep tonight, what test did you buy?


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thought that might be the case, I was just gonna leave a message and assumed they would ring me back on Monday.

Got a couple, both clear blue, one digital on one normal. Gonna do the normal one then the digital one later, if its positive, so that I can see it say Pregnant lol

Was awake fairly early this morning expect I will tomoz.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed for you


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Best of luck for tomorrow Jules 

hope you are doing ok Mel

Pick, glad your appointment went well, we've got the same dates for scan and ec, fingers crossed eh!

A bit pooped tonight after a busy week, will be back with a proper catch up tomorrow  to you all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah cant be too long before you start?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

good luck jules for tom


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

fingers crossed for ya Julesx


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Jules wishing you loads of luck for 2m will be crossing everything for you and hope you get your BPF xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Loads of luck Jules x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck jules hope its a bfp for you.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck today jules  

Queenie - how you doing? any news on the lap? Are you coming to the meet on 22nd, if so we can have a catch up there  

Well I think I have a plan for my future now   , I am going to enrol on a pgce course in september and hopefully teach on the btec business course. I have teaching hours sorted so I think it could be something good for me to do. If I get pg then I can fit it all in around the baby the following year. I think it is a plan  

Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying a relatively nice weekend


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi sugar,

that sounds like a good plan i like the positivity you have. 

i'm ok thanks, been a difficult week and will be glad when tomorrow is over with.  no news on lap and i haven't phoned to check on waiting times yet as it has only been a month since being put on waiting list. think i will try and hold off phoning until i get back from my hols in april. i'm hoping to come to meet still waiting to hear if i have a meeting after school that day. 

its a gorgeous day to day do you have any nice plans.

jules i hope its good news for you thinking of you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

sugar sounds like a good plan to me

queenie a month closer hun, i remember counting down the weeks and i did find it upsetting when i called every week

jule thinking of you hun and keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning all, Jules thinking of you   hope its good news.

Queenie was just reading i think you are wise to have your hols then start chasing again.  Otherwise you will be stressed chasing soemthing that my not be able to be cahnged anyway.  WHere are you going for easter anywhere nice or just staying at home relaxing?

Sugar whats happened with your job? Sorry too many screems to read back to just picked up from your post that soemthign has happened.  Look forward to catching up on 22nd


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi jules hope you are well,

i'm off to spain for a week can't wait. my parents have a small apartment there. have been going there now for over 15 years so it is like going home to the sun.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Any news from julespenfold yet?

Queenie lovely news about your hols, I could do with a week away in the sun. Don't think we will be having a holiday this year as funds are non existant

jule I got made redundant last Friday. But of a bugger with tx so soon but am trying to be positive and use it as an opportunity to do something different


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

week in the sun sounds so good

no news from jules yet


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i hope jules is not on cos she is celebrating. 

yeah hol will do us good. we book this last sept and it doesn't cost us much to go. just hope it is sunny now as i hyave been before at easter and it rained the whole week. although dh is going on about having a hols end of july to america or somewhere but i would rather keep the money for future tx if needed, we don't seem to see eye to eye on this. he has said it could be our last fab hol before a baby comes along!! i would quite easily give up all hols for tx.

glad you are looking on the positive side of things sugar. not long now for you to start tx hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

men see things very different dont they, i would have loved a nice holiday before our tx but we just couldnt and havent had one since honeymoon so i can well understand where he is coming from too


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Just a quick post, did test this morning and test was a dud nothing in the control window grrrrrr.

Gonna do another one in the morning as Digital says needs to be first one of the day, popped out and bought a spare just in case.

Off to watch the rugby and take my mind off still got everything crossed for the morning 

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh ffs how annoying

your very good waiting til the morning

enjoy the rugby


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh jules how annoying. hope you have a good day and all the best for the morning. x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh no Jules thats gutting, you are very good waiting until the morning.  Enjoy the rygby.

Queenie sounds like you need your break at Easter hopefully it will be lovely and sunny for you. DOnt know what to say about AMerica its a fantastic holiday and we have had hols but more recentyl we have gone cheap to save our money.  We are all didfferet and have to make choices.  One thing is for sure i dont put my life on hold either for tx,life is too short as it is!

Sugar how awful about your job.  SOudns like you have a plan though which is good.  It couldnt have come at a worse time though, like you say with your tx.  Hopefully what you choose to do will be a better choice.  Good luck


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh no jules how frustrating! good luck for the morning or later if you decide to test


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Jules - sorry you had a dud test. How the hell do you stay so calm!!! I would have done about 10 by now!!

Queenie - if you want any advice on America, I've done quite a bit of travel around there over the past few years, so will help if I can


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Good luck Jules for your test in the morning.  Rugby was ****e ay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I fear we are on track for the wooden spoon.

That's lovely Queenie that you have a week away - have a fab time.xxxxxx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Yer rugby was  a bit pants but had a good chill with my friend. Working on the ignorance is bliss principal scared that it hasn't worked and don't want to see the negative result  

Queenie have a fab time away at Easter you deserve a break hope the sun shines for you


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jules, any news?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Any news jules?


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

bfn this morning, totally gutted  . Just ot to wait for af now. Will speak to clinic tomoz re next step


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh Jules I am so so sorry - feel really gutted for you. 

Take care hunxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry Jules, really thought it had worked for you.  Hope you and dh are ok


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Really sorry Jules was hoping it had worked for you.take care


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Jules, I'm so sorry, you and dh take care


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jules i am so sorry. you and dh take care of each other.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh Jules, so sorry to hear about your BFN


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule i am so very sorry for you and your dh and i hope you find the strenght to make those next steps and of course get through today. thinking of you

hugs


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would like to give all those ladies that find today hard a big hug. its not an easy day.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks kara 

hugs to us all


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll second that,   to all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Me too  to all


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Me too

Jule I'm so sorry lots of   for you both


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

and me  

Jules so very very sorry,sending big hugs for you and dh       Thinking of you today


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jules, I'm sorry to hear you had BFN, take care   

I agree, Mothers Day not the easiest.    to us all   

AF has arrived, well sort of as just spotting but that'll do for me.  I'm gonna call tomorrow am to see if I can be fitted in for IUI.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Jules - sorry to hear about your BFN   

jo xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Jules - sorry to hear it was a BFN   to you. 

 to everyone else - Hoping that next year you will all be celebrating..... 

Laura - hope the clinic can fit you in soon


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

So sorry Jules to hear your news.xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Jules so sorry that you got a bfn, take care of you and dh xxx  

to everyone else   on a tough day. 

This time next year we will all be millionaires


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Jules so sorry to hear this. Hope you are taking care of yourself.

I have had my scan. Only Six Follicles - 5 on one side and one small one on the other. I know it only takes one good egg but I am disappointed.

Also don't really trust the woman who did the scan as she's the one who I saw when I was pregnant and who was quite cack-handed in her manner when she couldn't find a heartbeat. My heart sank when I saw it was her. I really don't want to be seen by her again and wonder if I can specifically ask not to?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Beanieb i only had six follies and my tx was nearly cancelled.  Honestly i had 6 eggs and 4 fertilised and the rest you know about.  Are you having another scan and could you ask to be scanned by someone who you trust


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes I will have another scan on Friday. I'm such a wuss though and will probably let whoever I get scan me in the end. I hate to complain! Will they maybe convert me to IUI, that was mentioned in the Treatment planning.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

beanie

6 seems great to me and you may well have a couple more pop up, day 6 is still quite early. i would call and ask to be scanned by someone else if your not happy

i was 32 almost 33 having my last tx and i got 6 eggs (my lowest amount!) 2 fertilisted and well you know where  i am now. they would convert to IUI  is need me.

with IVF/ICSI often less eggs means better quaility, if you over stim the ovaries you can end up with lots and lots of eggs but most are not great quaility.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

jules im so sorry you have a bfn hope you and hubby are ok   beanie hope you have more follies on fri but as the girls have said its quality not quantity   laura glad af has finally shown her ugly face


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jeez laura i missed that your af has started, fingers cross they have space for you hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule i hope you managed to get in touch with the clinic today, thinking of you


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Beanieb I only had 4 eggs and Janet was happy to do egg collection.  But I ended up being converted at ec because 3 of the follicles had been realised early, and it worked, so keep  .

Laura so glad af arrived.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Jules , so sorry to hear your news hun. Thinking of you both.

Hope everyone else is ok.  Sorry I haven't been around for a while, but work has been crazy lately.
xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

BeanieB, I always respond badly. When I got BFP I only had 5 follicles.  Last time only 5 too but still got 1 perfect embryo.  And as Kara said it's still early and more could grow.  I have always pushed to go to EC and not be converted to IUI but have had 2 cycles converted as well as 2 that went ahead.  Good luck for Friday.

I have been fitted in this week which is great. Got baseline tomorrow morning.  Only problem is that DH can't get in to do his routine blood tests til 26th.  I'm not sure whether they will say he needs them done before that  .  He works in the valleys so has to leave quite early.  I have checked and he could go to our GP but still a bit late.  I'm trying not to get him stressed out about it as it's likely    How long do I stim with IUI?  I've only ever had converted cycles not IUI planned. 

Hope you are ok Jules?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura thats great news and im sure the 26th will be ok

iui is pretty much like an ivf cycle, i stimmed a little less for iui but only by a day i think


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks Kara, feels like ages since I did any tx.  Hope you're doing ok?  Can't believe you only have a few weeks to go, seems to have flown by.  So exciting!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura it has been a while

do you know what dose of stimms you are on?

i cant believe how quick time has gone


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes, it's 450 menopur, cyclogest I think and 3 doses of trigger each 3 days apart. So max dose. What happens if I have more than 3 follicles?  I have always had 4 or 5 with this dose but JE was very confident that this dose is best.  Guess they could reduce dose after scan.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

quick question RE my follicles. I have had a scan - am on day 7. Lead follicle on one side is 17mm and I am to keep injecting (high dose) Menopur for 4 more days (including today) this is ok, right?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

laura, hope baseline goes well. they might reduce or just carry on!

beanie i was on 450 menopur for 12 days last cycle )i think). your lead follicle sounds good but they would be looking for the most at a simliar size, i saw your post about EWCM and yeah thats normal.

hope everyone else is well


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Laura - glad af has finally showed up

Beanie - great your follies are growing. I start on 450 and then upt to 600 for a week and still only get 3-4 follies so you are doing well. The say less is more - but it is still worrying as when you have less follies if something goes wrong then there is less of a back up. You will be fine.

Kar - how you doing? 

Well I enrolled on a PGCE course yesterday. Just got to wait for to see if they call me for an interview to start on the course. Think it could be a good career move  

Hope everyone is having a nice day so far, the weather isnt the best but at least it isnt raining yet  

 to all


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Laura - woo hoo so pleased they have fitted you in - good luck for this cycle  

Sugar Fairy - great that you have a plan forward. Sounds like a good one  

Beanie - I echo all the "quality not quantity" comments. 
The gorgeous little one sleeping next to me right now was one of only six or seven follies/four eggs 

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar the course does sound like a good move, well done you


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

jules so sorry to hear your news, hope you are ok xx

beanie its still early days you might be surprised how many more pop up. And if not , as everyone has said it is quality not quantity. 

good luck for the iui Laura. 

sugar well done on the course, sounds like a great step.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beanie, I'm sure there will be more follicle action by the time of your next scan, lol.  I've often had 1 larger than the others and it's never been a major issue.  

Sugar, great news about PGCE.  Is it primary or secondary?

Hi Taffy, Marieclaire, Kara and everyone else

My baseline went fine. Start jabs tonight and scan on Monday.  I'm feeling quite excited to be doing tx again even though it's just IUI and not much chance it'll work.  DHEA is giving me spots.  Haven't done any jabs since July but my fridge is stocked with lots of lovely NHS menopur


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya marie hope your well

laura great news that baseline went well and your on the road, there have been a few IUI successes lately, not all post on the ivf wales board!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura good luck with the iui honey


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

hello

how are you all?

Jules - hope you are ok and have managed to get appoint at the clinic

Sugar glad you have found something positive 

Laura good luck with your tx fingers crossed this is you time

Beanie i agree quality is far better than quantity - good luck


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Beanie - i think the girls are right - i did long protocol the first time and got 4 fertilised eggs, last time I did antagonist and had 4 good eggs again and the embryos were better quality the second time - i assume becasue there weren't so many.

Sugar - the course sounds like a fab move - my sister is a teacher and its very rewarding - the benefits are good too!!

Hi Kara and Queenie - hope you are both ok

Nic - how are you doing - congratulations on your twins!!

Sam - hows things with you - are you looking forward to your follow up appointment?

Laura - good luck for your next scan

Mel, Mimi, Taffy and everyone else - hope you are all ok and doing well!!

Jo xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Laura IUI does work hun look at me, and I had it at IVF Wales.  So there is hope, all the best.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Laura, glad you are all set to go, all the best

Sugar, PGCE sounds like a great plan, good luck

Beanie, good luck for your next scan - you have some good advice from the ladies on here.

Mel,  hope you are OK, fingers are firmly crossed for you

Queenie, bet you are looking forward to your week of sun, sounds lovely

Hope everyone is ok today

Well I'm due to start jabbing a week today, not sure if I am more excited or nervous!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya mel how are you? not too stir crazy yet?

jo hiya hun how are you?

sarah wow a week today, where has the time gone


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Aww, thanks for the good wishes girls  

Claire, I have been thinking about you and your IUI success!  

I'm feeling very tired tonight, completely exhausted.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

good luck with the jabs Sarah - I found putting the injection in really easy but the making up of the medication a bit harder and in the end got my husband to do that bit!

How are they going for you Laura?

sorry but I have another quick question. My medication (Menopur/Suprecur) runs out on Thursday night and I have a scan on Friday morning. Egg collection Monday so am assuming the trigger shot will be Sat? Is that right, and if so will they give me more menopur etc for Friday evening or will I get a day off injecting?

Also - does the trigger shot go into my belly? I don't think I can cope woth it going in my ****   and is the needle going to be the same as with the menopur?

thanks for all the great support RE my follicles


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

great news Laura, good luck

Almost there now Beanie, good luck. Don't worry the trigger is in your belly! You will get a night off jabbing after you have done your trigger shot. They will decide in your scan if you are having EC monday or if you neet to stim for longer.

So close for you now Sarah good luck

Great career move Sugar, well done and good luck.

Good luck Mel

Not long until your hol now Queenie, enjoy and you will be that much closer when you get back.

AFM going around in circles trying to find out about my lap. It is getting me down now. The referal hadn't been received and when spoke in clinic there was no record in my notes so the notes have been with Dr, G for the past week and a half to be looked and I am awaiting a call back. I phoned on Monday and he hadn't yet seen them. So I think will have to write. I am beginning to feel as if won't get in an IVF this year   As for my gallbladder the waiting time just for the initial consultation is about 3 months so I have requested for a private which I am waiting to hear about. Been going around in circles about that too, why do they make it so difficult


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi All

I start dregging this evening for the first time ever - I am a bit apprehensive but only because it is my first ever jab.  Any tips, the nurse at IVF Wales said to deaden the area with ice before hand.  My DH is doing the first one as I don't thin I can but once I know what to expect I am going to have a go.

I also received my supply of Menopur this morning from Ferring so I will keep that safe until I start it after the 06th April.

Good luck Laura.x

Hi Beanie, that has gone really quick.  How long have you been on the menopur now?  Good luck gal.x

Pix I am sorry you are feeling down, hopefully you will get some response from a letter.  I sometimes wonder if people realise how important this is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I once phoned our doctors as they hadn't forwarded on the private referral to IVF Wales and she said we were in line but as it wasn't an emergency she was dealing with those first and then she would get to us.  I did try to explain that it was an emergency to us but hay ho.x

Great news Laura.x

Sorry if I Have missed anyone, but big hugs to you all.xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

beanie they will give you more menopur /suprecur if you need it hun and yeah the trigger goes in your belly and is the same needle

pix hugs hun i really hope you get news soon

pick have you seen my vids? my biggest tip is too relax even though i know its hard, i also jab slowly and have never used ice....didnt wana get into a habit of needed ice!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya Pix hun, sorry to hear you are having problems with the lap and the gallbladder, its awful when you feel nothing is happening. I think i would keep phoning too no matter how disheartening it is, because I think sometimes you have to make a little nuisance of yourself to get some movememt. 

Pick good luck with the jab tonight, I definitely found ice does the trick. Kara you must be really brave! I agree about going slow. 

Well i called clinic this morning as AF showed up, I was expecting my dates to go back. But, great news for me and my recipient, I am still on track for EC 19th April. The problem now is they want me to take norithisertone for 2 weeks starting today but this is something I have not been prescribed before so I don't have any. Being up north and stuck at work I wouldn't even get to cardiff if I left now. So Jodie is ringing my local GP now to sort out a prescription. I am a bit concerned as she is going to have to get past the miserable evil receptionist there   

Has anyone taken norithisterone, does it have any fun side effects ? xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay marie thats great

i have taken norithisterone before, i cant really remember too much apart from mood swings lol. im sure jodie will sort it for you


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi pickwick. I've been injecting since last Tuesday so today will be my 9th day. 

I just went for it with my first injection (Which was Suprecur and then Menopur) and found it a lot easier than I thought I would. I didn't use ice but I did pinch a healthy amount of fat to put it into. I found the more hesitant I was the scarier it felt. Good luck, I am sure it'll be fine - though it is the weirdest thing to be doing to yourself.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

Beanie - hows the jabbing going? when is your next scan?

Marie - great news about your tx, bet you cannot wait to get started now.

Pix - what a nightmare about your lap notes, keep ringing and nagging them until they get it sorted  

Pick - how did your first jab go? it is a wierd feeling when you do your first jab but in a few days you will be used to it

Mel hows the wait going?  hope you are ok

Sarah - not long till you start, are you excited yet? Fingers crossed I will be starting the day after

Laura - how are you doing? hope you are ok

Kar, mimi hope you and the bumps are ok. See you on Monday

Well I am officially a dole bum now    I have applied for about a million jobs and just waiting now. i did find one job that starts in a few months that is part time, that would work out brilliantly if I start a course in Sept.  Everything is just a waiting game.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sugar great news about course and job sounds like perfect timing

marie good news about your tx

beanie, pick, laura good luck with the jabs

julespenfold hope you are well thinking of you

pix will pm you

hi to everyone on this thread. finding it difficult to keep up with everyone so sorry if i have missed you news.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi all

Thanks for all the hugs and suuport 

Mel  - how you doing? isn't it you test day soon?  

Pick - Ice does help a bit with your first jab the first is the worst but you'll be an expert in know time

Beanie - I didn't have many folicles on my first scan but the number had increased by the second scan and they pushed back my ec to give me a better chance of having more, I ended up with 7 eggs so glad I waited.

Raven - hope all went well on Friday x

AFM - had a lovely chat with Debbie on Monday night, got follow up appointment booked for 13th April, she confrimed that I am eligible for a second go on the nhs but they haven't been told how to deal with appointments yet so I cant book a planning appointment. However they have been told they will see those near 40 and low response first (neither of which applies to me) but they should have more idea on the 13th and maybe able to do a plan then. AF starting today so hopefully can start getting myself back to normal.

Loosing track a bit at the moment of where everyone is hope you all ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya sugar, so you have to go and sign on every weekl now! bummer. not long for you now

queenie how are you huni? good i hope

jule hiya hun, its good you have a follow up fairly soon and like you say they should have news about how they are dealing with the funding then, im glad all the campaigning is helping people on here


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Kara, so grateful to all that did the petitioning, (I did sign it when I first started but didn't know much about it) as we could not afford at the moment to self fund and would mean waiting even longer for us. Feel really lucky that we have a chance at another cycle.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure you should be able to cycle soon and its good you have your follow up to work towards. have you got many questions?


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Sort of, printed the list off from here which will help. Not really sure if they are going to be able to give me many answers as I think everything went fairly to plan and I appear to respond to everything OK but just not getting any implantation. Gonna ask about blasts and assisted hatching. Was gonna ask you guys on Monday if you had any things I should ask


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules hi hunny, yeah def ask hun.  I can't say what worked for me because i made a few changes on this tx.  Hope you are well and look forward to seeing you on monday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how many eggs do you tend to get? blasts could well be a good option for you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jules i printed out my questions and took them to the meet and they were passed around and anyone with any ideas added more questions for me. it was a great help.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya queenie how are you hunny


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Queenie I'll do that.

Kara - Got 7 eggs and 3 made it through fertilisation, if i remember right we had an 8 cell a 7 cell and a 6 cell. The 8 went back first time and the other two on the FET.

Had an issue on the follies the first time as they all seemed to mature at totally different times so had to make a decision on when to ec based on how many we thought so we think a few weren't viable, goona ask about this.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what protocol and what dose of drugs? so many questions lol

i know they like to see at least 3 8 cells on day 3 to go to blast, we were gona go to blast with less but that would have been a risk. 

im sure they will have a plan in place for you which is good.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm fine thanks

not much news here just doing the waiting game now. 

work pretty busy and can't wait for easter.

dh and i are off to bath on sunday he is doing a karate course, and i'll have a wander around the shops till he finishes then we will go for lunch before coming home. am looking forward to that hope the weather is nice so i can wander around.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Evening ladies

Jules, have you thought about taking DHEA?  Maybe worth asking when you have your follow up. I think it's supposed to help with follicle development.

Queenie, hello, hope you're doing ok. Waiting is horrible  

Marie, wow 19th April is really soon. Good luck!

Beanie & Pickwick, well done with your jabs. It's weird the first time you do it but gets much easier.  I've done my jabs in the car a few times and I know Kara has done hers in all sorts of places, lol  

Pix, I'm sorry you're getting the run around re your 2 ops. hope you manage to sort them out soon  

Mimi, what did you do differently in your cycle if you don't mind me asking?  

Ravan, Mel, Sugar, Sarah, hope you're doing ok too?

I messed up my jabs tonight!  Had a bleeding one with the menopur so replaced the needle and started again.  Then the suprecur did the same.  And I thought I was an old hand at this, lol.  I'm already looking bruised and it's just day 2.  I was trying to do them fast as I wanted to go out - so I timed myself and it took 12 minutes from start to finish inc mixing 450 menopur.  I do the jab bit really slowly so it hurts less/not at all usually.  I've just been to boots to buy some of the heat pad things as I've always used them in the past to help grow follicles.  I'm drinking lots of water too. What else can I do?  I'm allergic to nuts so brazils are out.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=231843.0


----------

